# OOC for Arador's LotR Game



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi!!

I'm trying to get a *Lord of the Rings* game together to play the official game from Decipher, and I have six players assembled from this recruitment thread.

*But we still need a Narrator!!*  Is anyone here interested in running this game?  *Arador stepped up!!  Thanks, Arador!*

Here's the roster as it stands:

Narrator: Arador
Player 1: Garyh
Player 2: ColonelHardisson
Player 3: Doug Justice
Player 4: rangerjohn
Player 5: Darth Ecks
Player 6: mirthcard

We may end up with more players (or even fewer) depending upon what the future Narrator wants to do. But as for now, I'll hold off on adding more players to the list.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

*Copy Cat!*

Hey! 

I thought I was the only one allowed to start a non d20 game thread only to be overrun by players and spend the next week begging for somebody to actually run the game.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

I ran Merp/Rolemaster for 9 years, and I am working on a D20 Middle Earth, but Decipher?
Blech, BAD GARYH,BAD!!!

Sorry.


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Copy Cat!*



			
				Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Hey!
> 
> I thought I was the only one allowed to start a non d20 game thread only to be overrun by players and spend the next week begging for somebody to actually run the game.
> 
> *




Hey, if you'll look at a post I made in your Vampire thread, I actually asked if non-d20 gaming was okay with the intention of getting the LotR game together _before_ you started your thread.


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I ran Merp/Rolemaster for 9 years, and I am working on a D20 Middle Earth, but Decipher?
> Blech, BAD GARYH,BAD!!!
> 
> Sorry. *




Do yourself a favor, Uriel, and check out ENWorld's ME d20 site.  And if you run a ME d20 game on the boards, count me in.  

As for Decipher, well, the game system seems good to me, but I'll admit I haven't played it yet.

BTW - My first ever pen and paper RPG experience was MERP.  Still have the stuff.  

EDIT:  Uriel - and anyone else interested in Decipher's game - I HIGHLY recommend you read ENWorld's own Tolkien guru ColonelHardisson's review of the LotR game.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

Ha! But I beat you to it. I'm the original rebel and you are but a flawed clone.


 

Seriosly though. I hope this game has better luck than our Vampire game. I'm starting to give up.

[Pimp]If anyone who reads this thread is interested in Storytelling a Vampire game, please click here.[/Pimp]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, I LITERALLY have every MERP/RM Middle earth module they ever put out.
I must admit, I miss ME. Perhaps I will run one soon, but I'm about to launch 2 more Under a Vaulted Sky Adventures.
When/if I do run one, it will make extensive use of the I.C.E. modules, and be set in the year 1640 T.A.


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Well, I LITERALLY have every MERP/RM Middle earth module they ever put out.
> I must admit, I miss ME. Perhaps I will run one soon, but I'm about to launch 2 more Under a Vaulted Sky Adventures.
> When/if I do run one, it will make extensive use of the I.C.E. modules, and be set in the year 1640 T.A. *




I just have the red boxed set and the combined Mirkwood (North + South) book.  They're pretty well done, though.

[unsubtle]You sound like someone with EXACTLY the knowledge and experience to run this game, Uriel.[/unsubtle]


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 2, 2003)

Doing some hijacking...

Speaking of MERP, does anyone here play MEPBM?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

ACH!!!!! He's trying to get me to run another game and become one of HIM!!!!
I will not be involved in your 'Must play everything possible' Disease!!!


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Haven't tried it, Krizzel.

And Uriel - *resistance is futile.*


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

Er...when the EPIC book came out, the first thing I thought was 'All right! Now I can run my First Age Middle Earth game! Morgoth look out!


----------



## Mirth (Jan 2, 2003)

So, Uriel, you gonna run this thing or what?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

Alas, I can't run one right now.Sorry guys/girls.
If I do it, it is with a lot of the old MERP info, and that is taking a lot of converting.


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Alas, I can't run one right now.Sorry guys/girls.
> If I do it, it is with a lot of the old MERP info, and that is taking a lot of converting. *




Uriel, did you see the link I included above re: ME d20?


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

There's hope!!  I stumbled across this on the Decipher boards after posting an ad over there.  I've e-mailed the poster as well as replied on the board, and hopefully he'll get back to me.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

I was toying with the Idea of starting a D20 Middle earth campaign, but I could use decipher's system as well, once I read it.

So if you guys/gals haven't found a narrator in one or two weeks orso, I might (MIGHT!) be willing to fill that roll.

I have read LOTR seven times, and seen the movies lots of times, so basic knowledge is good. I will probarly start in the fourth era, after sauron is defeated (but since there will always be an evil power, I'm gonna have one as well.)


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Cool deal, Timothy.  If the Narrator I found on the Decipher board doesn't work out, that'd be great!  Just keep up with this thread to see how that goes.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 3, 2003)

*I might be willing to give it a try*

I have no experience running a play by post  game but I have extensive experience running the face-to-face type. I also consider myself to be fairly well versed in Middle Earth knowledge. I am on the Decipher boards as Arador. Let me kow if you folks are still looking and, if so, I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: I might be willing to give it a try*



			
				arador359 said:
			
		

> *I have no experience running a play by post  game but I have extensive experience running the face-to-face type. I also consider myself to be fairly well versed in Middle Earth knowledge. I am on the Decipher boards as Arador. Let me kow if you folks are still looking and, if so, I'm willing to give it a shot. *




Arador, you are a winner!!  If you're willing to Narrate, we're glad to have you.  

If you have any question on how PbP games work, just ask - I'm happy to help.

If you're sure you'll Narrate, feel free to give us character generation and campaign (when and where in Middle Earth, particularly) guidelines.  We can then begin working on PCs.

Thanks a bunch, Arador!!


----------



## arador359 (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm happy to do it!  

Give me a couple of days to come up with more specifics, but I'm thinking about a late 3rd age/early 4th age campaign set in the region that was formerly Arnor. Possibly at the end of the war of the ring. Don't hold me to the time frame yet, but I'm pretty sure of the location.

I'm open to pretty much any character as long as the background makes sense and we follow same standards for creating them.

By the way, where do we post?


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *1 - I'm happy to do it!
> 
> 2 - Give me a couple of days to come up with more specifics, but I'm thinking about a late 3rd age/early 4th age campaign set in the region that was formerly Arnor. Possibly at the end of the war of the ring. Don't hold me to the time frame yet, but I'm pretty sure of the location.
> 
> ...




1 - WOO HOO!!

2 - No problem.  Arnor is near to hobbits, elves and dwarves, as well as giving both Middle Men and Dunedain reasons to be there.

3 - We could use the "pick method" (p. 46) for stat generation to give us all an equal foundation.  I assume we'd all start at 0 advancements?

4 - Well, we can use this thread for out of character and character generation posts, and you can start a new thread in this forum for actual in character action.

...I volunteered to create some characters for a few people who don't have the book, so I'll need some lead time once they've posted character concepts.  They'll give the concept, I'll just do the number-crunching.  Unless, of course, you'd rather do it.  

YAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 3, 2003)

interesting question.
It would IMO be most cool and intewresting to have it run in the Fantasy Forum 

In here, it would be one of dozens of games (yet still the only LotR game).
There, it would probably be peeked in on some people who normally wouldn't see it in this getting-to-be-scroll forum.


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *interesting question.
> It would IMO be most cool and interesting to have it run in the Fantasy Forum
> 
> In here, it would be one of dozens of games (yet still the only LotR game).
> There, it would probably be peeked in on some people who normally wouldn't see it in this getting-to-be-scroll forum. *




That's a very good good idea, reaper.  If the Mods would be cool with it, I think it'd be worth doing.

EDIT:  I just asked over in Meta here.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 3, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1 - WOO HOO!!
> 
> ...




The only thing I ask is that we don't end up with 6 elves.  

As far as the the pick method is concerned, let me review it but I think it will work fine. For the character creation for players without the book, I have no problem with you doing the number crunching, but I can also do some or all of it.

I'l do some thinking and, hopefully, will have a concept finalized by the weekend. 

By the way, I won't usually be up this late. I'm on vacation until Monday. 

Arador/Wally


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *1 - The only thing I ask is that we don't end up with 6 elves.
> 
> 2 - As far as the the pick method is concerned, let me review it but I think it will work fine. For the character creation for players without the book, I have no problem with you doing the number crunching, but I can also do some or all of it.
> 
> ...




1 - Have no fear - one of the other's (rangerjohn) was interested in a warrior/ranger-to-be, and I plan on a Dunedain Noble, maybe aiming at becoming a Captain, though I neeed to review the book a bit before being positive about that.

2 - Cool for the pick method, and it would probably be easiest on us to split up creating the PCs for those without the book.  That way, we're ready to play faster.  

3 - Awesome!!

4 - Enjoy the vacation!  I'm on winter break myself.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, just to make that clear...  That was a Dunedan Ranger (warrior) I was interested in.  We'll leave the elves and Istari to someone else.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 3, 2003)

Wally, you consider 7:00 a.m. late?  That is about the pst that you message was stamped.  Or are you not in Seattle Wa?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 3, 2003)

Oops...  didn't realize each message had two time stamps.  It looked like Gary and I were posting relatively close together for a moment.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't mind playing whatever the party needs. I was thinking about playing a Barbarian Dunlending, unless something else is needed.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 3, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *The only thing I ask is that we don't end up with 6 elves.
> *




So, um, if I want to be the prototypical Tolkien geek and play a Legolas rip-off, would that be a BAAAAD thing?


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 4, 2003)

Hello

I just posted in your other thread under Fantasy TV/movies asking about joining this game. But such is my zeal I thought I'd pester you here.  

Sorry to be a bother, but looking for a game. Never thought one would spring up here of all places.

Thanks


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, um, if I want to be the prototypical Tolkien geek and play a Legolas rip-off, would that be a BAAAAD thing?  *




I don't see a problem with it.  And Col. H. and I are both playing Men, you there won't be 6 elfs.  

Oh, and on a completely unrelated note, my Dunadan Noble will ber absolutely no resembelence to Boromir.

Really.


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Hello
> 
> I just posted in your other thread under Fantasy TV/movies asking about joining this game. But such is my zeal I thought I'd pester you here.
> 
> ...




Well, Daiymo, We've already got six, so at this point, it's up to the Narrator.  I don't mind, personally...

The Fellowship had nine PCs after all.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *I don't mind playing whatever the party needs. I was thinking about playing a Barbarian Dunlending, unless something else is needed. *




That will be an interesting character given the timeframe I'm looking at (TA3019). 

I'm looking forward to reading the background.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 4, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, Daiymo, We've already got six, so at this point, it's up to the Narrator.  I don't mind, personally...
> 
> The Fellowship had nine PCs after all.   *





Ooow, does that mean two spots left then?


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, um, if I want to be the prototypical Tolkien geek and play a Legolas rip-off, would that be a BAAAAD thing?  *




I have no problem with one or even two elves. What I don't want is the "elven mercenary company of rivendell, inc" showing up.  

If you want to play a Legolas type elf, go for it. I just need to see the background.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Everyone please read <<Character Generation info here>>*



			
				Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Ooow, does that mean two spots left then?  *




I can handle 7 characters - I think he says as he remembers he has never run a play by post before - but that's about it. 

I'm still working on the campaign concept, but you folks can start working on character concepts and backgrounds if you want. I need to see them before you start generating characters. 

As far as backgrounds and how you all come together as a group is concerned, it will depend on where each of your characters come from in ME. The game will begin sometime around Yule TA 3018 and the characters will come together in the wilds near Amon Sul (Weather Top). You will each have been sent there by someone (could a different someone for each character) to join an expedition and receive further instructions from a guide "you will know by his green mail."

You can feel free to work how you get sent to this Rendezvous into your background or we can work it out together later.

For character creation, we will follow the summary included in the attachment using the pick method except for the following changes. 

1) the base attibutes are 10, 9, 7, 7, 7, 6 and you get 9 points to distribute as you wish.

2) Each character gets two advancements

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Everyone please read <<Character Generation info here>>*

Sounds great!!  Buuuut....



			
				arador359 said:
			
		

> *For character creation, we will follow the summary included in the attachment using the pick method except for the following changes.
> 
> 1) the base attibutes are 10, 9, 7, 7, 7, 6 and you get 9 points to distribute as you wish.
> 
> ...




...did you mean to include an attachment?  Or were you just refering to the two points above?

Oh, and one Dunadan Noble coming riiiiiiiiiight up!!  Well, probably by tomorow.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Everyone please read <<Character Generation info here>>*



			
				arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For character creation, we will follow the summary included in the attachment using the pick method except for the following changes.
> 
> ...




Oops - I didn't include the attachment. Sorry.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Everyone please read <<Character Generation info here>>*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *Sounds great!!  Buuuut....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually did mean to include the 2 advancements. I want to get things moving fairly quickly and I'm justifying the advancements by assuming that just getting to the Rendezvous will warrant some experience being awarded. By the way, it is optional, but I'm assuming folks will want to take advantage.


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Everyone please read <<Character Generation info here>>*



			
				arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I actually did mean to include the 2 advancements. I want to get things moving fairly quickly and I'm justifying the advancements by assuming that just getting to the Rendezvous will warrant some experience being awarded. By the way, it is optional, but I'm assuming folks will want to take advantage.  *




I'm down with starting XP.    Makes sense, too.

One thing, also - we'll need to divy up the PCs to be made for those without books.  I'll work with Darth Ecks, as I know him and can IM with him as I design the PC.  I'll do others if needed, as well.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Everyone please read <<Character Generation info here>>*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm down with starting XP.    Makes sense, too.
> 
> One thing, also - we'll need to divy up the PCs to be made for those without books.  I'll work with Darth Ecks, as I know him and can IM with him as I design the PC.  I'll do others if needed, as well. *




How many are we talking about?


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

Book - Arador, ColH, garyh, Doug Justice, Daiymo (I'm pretty sure)

No Book - Darth Ecks, mirthcard, rangerjohn, Inez Hull

I'm not sure which of Daiymo or IH you were going to add as the 7th...


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Book - Arador, ColH, garyh, Daiymo (I'm pretty sure)
> 
> No Book - Darth Ecks, mirthcard, rangerjohn
> 
> ...




Actually, I think I missed that there were two extra potential players. Who asked first?


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

Daiymo, by 3.5 hours.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Daiymo, by 3.5 hours.   *




So, I could handle 8 in a face-to-face game. In your opinion, are the logistics of character management and story flow more demanding; less demanding; or about the same in a PBP game as in a real time game? Also, what do the original players think (you can send me private email at arador359@hotmail.com if you want)?


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, I could handle 8 in a face-to-face game. In your opinion, are the logistics of character management and story flow more demanding; less demanding; or about the same in a PBP game as in a real time game? Also, what do the original players think (you can send me private email at arador359@hotmail.com if you want)? *




I'd say PbP is less demanding than face to face.  A relatively fast game has a post per PC per day.  As a DM, that still gives you a good deal of time to digest and reply to the player's posts.

I'm in several games with eight people, and it works fine as long as two don't just sit on the thread chatting for three hours in character, and leaving the rest of the group behind.  

Another thing to think of is that sometimes a player will disappear from a PbP game with no warning.  If you start out with 8, a dropped out player or two still leaves a good sized group.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd say PbP is less demanding than face to face.  A relatively fast game has a post per PC per day.  As a DM, that still gives you a good deal of time to digest and reply to the player's posts.
> 
> ...




OK! In for a penny, in for a pound; as they say! 

We're capped at 8! the player list as I understand it is as follows:

Narrator: Arador
Player 1: Garyh
Player 2: ColonelHardisson
Player 3: Doug Justice
Player 4: rangerjohn
Player 5: Darth Ecks
Player 6: mirthcard
Player 7: daiymo
Player 8: Inez Hull

Does that jive with your list, garyh?


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *Does that jive with your list, garyh? *




Indeed it does, arador!!

Eight companions, to counter eight rid-

Oh, wait...


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Indeed it does, arador!!
> 
> ...




Cool!  

OK, as I said in a earlier post, I'd like to start seeing backgrounds and character concepts from everyone as soon as you can get them to me.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 4, 2003)

I just want to warn people that I will not really be able to focus on this for about two weeks (I have applications due and school just started back up)...so I may not even have a clear character concept up until then.  Since so many seem to be Rangers and Elves, I may have to decide on a Dwarf.  I'll let you guys know as soon as possible.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 4, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *I just want to warn people that I will not really be able to focus on this for about two weeks (I have applications due and school just started back up)...so I may not even have a clear character concept up until then.  Since so many seem to be Rangers and Elves, I may have to decide on a Dwarf.  I'll let you guys know as soon as possible. *




That's fine. If we get started before then, I'll work you in somehow.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 4, 2003)

Well Wally or Gary, my main concept in that he is a woodsman from a minor Dunedain house ideally with some connection to the rangers of the north.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm looking at a Rohirrim Warrior on a quest of sorts, trying to come to terms with his grief and hate. I haven't got access to the rules but having looked at them in my FLGS and using the character creation attachment I'll try muddling through and let you tidy things up with the character concept. I'll try and email as complete a character as I can make in the next couple of days.

BTW, I'm really looking forwardto this. I'm not a big Tolkeinophile but most of my early gaming was with MERP. Aah, the memories.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 4, 2003)

Woo Hoo

Thanks for the consideration all. Thanks for letting me squeak in.

Looks like I may be the lone hobbit-just to be different. I do have a couple of questions for the DM.

First,I assume were using all the erratta from Decipher weapon damage, etc. I see that the 5 "free"picks are handled just like regular advancements. Dont mean to pick nits, just want to be clear.

Second, judging by everyone's timestamps on their messages, I look to be a relatvely late poster. I will probably be a late afternoon/evening poster(Indiana USA),but I easily post once a day-in fact more than that once home. I trust this is acceptable, I just dont want to upset the flow of the game.

Thanks again- one hobbit rogue coming up.


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

One post a day should be fine, Daiymo.

Okay, here's what we've got, based on my count:

Narrator: Arador
Player 1: Garyh, Dunadan Noble (perhaps towards Captain)
Player 2: ColonelHardisson, Dunlending Barbarain
Player 3: Doug Justice, Noldor Elf Magician/Warrior
Player 4: rangerjohn, Dunadan or Middle Man Warrior (towards Ranger)
Player 5: Darth Ecks, Dwarf - presumably Warrior
Player 6: mirthcard, (Sinda?) Elf Warrior (towards Archer)
Player 7: daiymo, Hobbit Rogue
Player 8: Inez Hull, Middle Man (Rohirrim) Warrior (perhaps towards Knight)

One things for sure - we'll be able to hold our own in a fight!   The abundance of warrior types is normal, both to the source material and according to the RPG book.  They even suggest not every adventuring group should have a magician (now THAT'S a contrast to D & D ).

*rangerjohn* - the reason I say "Dunadan or Middle Man" is that Middle Man is recommended for both Rohirrim sorts and Gondorians of more diluted blood, which the "minor house" would suggest.  In fact, the Iconic Noble is a Gondorian Middle Man.  In game terms, Dunadan have +1 to Bearing and Wits (Cha and Int in D & D), and Middle Men had +1 to Strength and Vitality (Str and Con).  Oh, and Dunedain start with access to Sindarin or Quenya as language, although since they leave Middle Man languages up to the Narrator, Arador may let you choose an Elvish tongue.  I think that's all of the game difference.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 4, 2003)

So, do we e-mail Arador our backgrounds, or post them here?


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 4, 2003)

Oops. I just emailed my hobbit to him. Hmmm


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Well Wally or Gary, my main concept in that he is a woodsman from a minor Dunedain house ideally with some connection to the rangers of the north. *




This works well for me. We can actually make you one of the Dunedian of the north if you want. It will work well with the campaign if we do. You will be young and not a full Ranger yet, but working toward that as a goal.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *I'm looking at a Rohirrim Warrior on a quest of sorts, trying to come to terms with his grief and hate. I haven't got access to the rules but having looked at them in my FLGS and using the character creation attachment I'll try muddling through and let you tidy things up with the character concept. I'll try and email as complete a character as I can make in the next couple of days.
> 
> BTW, I'm really looking forwardto this. I'm not a big Tolkeinophile but most of my early gaming was with MERP. Aah, the memories. *




No problem with not having the rules. Just work out the background and we can work together on the rest. Rohirrim works fine by the way.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Woo Hoo
> 
> Thanks for the consideration all. Thanks for letting me squeak in.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the game! 

Answers to your two questions:

1) We will use the official support docs from the decipher site as well as the regular coda rules that ship with the game. I do reserve the right to impose house rules as needed however. Also, I did make two changes to the char. gen. process already (noted in a preivous post)  1- use the pick method for stats with the following starting numbers: 10, 9 ,7, 7, 7, 6 and 9 additional points; 2- each character gets 2 advancements.

2) one post a day should be fine. I'm in seattle so you evening is my afternoon.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *So, do we e-mail Arador our backgrounds, or post them here? *




Either works for me.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 5, 2003)

OK, I'll post it here. We can assume that I tell my tale to the other members of the party when we meet.

I picked the name "Lanwi" out of the air. I couldn't find any examples of Dunlending names, so I just made one up. It kinda-sorta sounds Elvish (I'm thinking of Lenwe), but I figure it could just be one of those coincidences when something in one language sounds a bit like something in another language. Anyway, here's his story:

"We are a diminished people" the headman said simply. "For too long we have warred. Amongst ourselves, against the stone-men, against those-who-ride, against these old mountains. The time for war has not ended, but this time, we will not fall prey to the folly of our ancient brethren at Dunharrow. This time we will fight with the shadows cast from our sight."

Lanwi looked wonderingly at the old man. He scanned the village around him, a tattered settlement perched in the foothills of the Misty Mountains. Besides himself, there were far too few able-bodied men left to even hunt for the village adequately, let alone make war.

"Mountain-father, the only war we may make now is against starvation, and even that is no more than a holding action. Our brother tribes are now seldom scene, and I believe they are not simply hunting the uplands. I believe that many of them have answered the call of the White Hand or the Red Eye. We should also answer those calls, and be fed."

"No. No more shall we live within the shadows. To answer the calls that have ensnared our brothers will replace death of the body with death of the soul. For year upon year have we been lured by such calls, and for year upon year we have slowly become little more than the hunting dogs of shadow." The old man leaned heavily upon his staff-spear, peering into the east, a strange light in his eyes.

"The stone-men and their horsed allies forced us from our homes in the great green lands and into the mountains. Are we to then ride into their camps, to fetch their water and dump their slops? They have warred upon us without end, without provocation, for more years than there are rocks upon the mountainside." Lanwi shifted his spear in his grip, facing south towards Gondor, a hard look upon his face. 

The headman turned to face Lanwi, his desolate look unnerving the young man. "Ah, Lanwi...it is all lies. Had we sided with those of the light and not of the shadows, had we sought the wisdom of the Elder Ones instead of that of their Enemy...we might now walk upon green lands, with our wives and our children fed and happy and not underneath cairns of stone upon which the crows roost. Come. I will tell you of a way that even a diminished folk such as we can help turn back the coming night."

***

Lanwi spent many a long night listening to the headman's hushed tales, his recounting of visions that came to him from "somewhere beyond even the sight of the Great Eagles." The lore and history of the people of Dunland was told to him once again, as when he was a child, but this time it seemed a web of deceit had been lifted from it. When the headman's teaching was finished, Lanwi was left with a feeling of utter emptiness. His people had been nothing more than the slaves and pawns of the Dark Lord and his minions. Never had they been able to become great, to stand alongside the other free folk of Middle-earth as equals, held back from their potential by schemes and machinations of those who cared nothing for them.

Lanwi was angered. It was an anger that began to fill the emptiness, but before the anger became all-consuming, the headman tempered it with hope. "A great ending comes, and we can choose the path which is hard-going, that has many crags and ravines, and many treacherous slides of rock, but which ends at the summit, upon which we can see all around us and live in the warmth and light. Or, we can choose the path that is easier, swifter, and with fewer blocked passes, but which leads to nothing but a precipice which we cannot avoid."

"We are too few to make a real difference. If we stripped the village of every man who could lift a spear, we would have little more than an understrength hunting party." Lanwi's frustration was with history and its misspent loyalties.

The headman laughed, the first laugh heard in the village in too long a time. "Ah, my boy! Numbers mean nothing! The mountain range is made up of individual peaks, each one of them great in their own right. If they stood alone, would they be any less of a mountain?"

Lanwi looked at the headman with genuine curiosity. "Are you saying that I can stave back the shadow on my own? That seems impossible."

"If each does his part in being one of the mountains in the range, an unconquerable array of peaks will soon rise up."

This time it was Lanwi's turn to laugh. "Well, old man, enough talk of mountains. You have convinced me. What is on your mind for me to do?"

The headman spoke long of duty and honor, of loyalty and friendship. "Of these things, the Dark One has none. Many of our people have been under his sway long enough to also have none. Perhaps if one of us can demonstrate that such things are still left to us as a people, then we will have redeemed ourselves."

"That does not seem like much," Lanwi said.

"Sometimes, my boy, that is all there is. And that is often enough." The headman then gave careful directions to Lanwi. "Go north and west, and look for the Windy Hill, that the stone-men called Amon Sul, and that some also call Weathertop. I have seen a vision of one for you to meet, a guide...you will know him by his green mail. Beyond that, I see little but confusion, of the potential for great loss, but also of great victory. The road will be hard, my boy, but you are strong and untiring. Do your best. That's all anyone can do."

Lanwi left one fine mountain morning, a great eagle wheeling high above. "A good omen," Lanwi thought.


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

Colonel, I am simply _stunned_.  That was beautiful.


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 5, 2003)

Well...you go away for a couple of days and look what happens!  I've never played in  a Pbp game before but  it  sure sounds fun.

I would like to run a  Noldor Magician/Warrior.

I'm willing to run what's needed tho' (a hobbit loremaster being my second choice). 

Doug


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

Either would work, Doug, as we don't have a magician or loremaster.  My noble is the closest to book-learnin' we've got so far.  

Speaking of books, do you have the LotR book, or will you need help creating your PC?


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 5, 2003)

I have the book.


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

Doug Justice said:
			
		

> *I have the book. *




Oh, good!!  That makes it easier for me and Arador.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Colonel, I am simply stunned.  That was beautiful. *




I second that sentiment. That was a truly inspiring background. Do you have the book or will you need assistance creating the character attibutes and stats?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 5, 2003)

Great Wally!  That is exactly what I wanted, but didn't know if it would be permitted to a starting character.  As for minor house, I meant  not close in the line of sucession.  In other words not a descendent of Isildor.  But perhaps one of his cousins.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 5, 2003)

Colonel, just have to aid my praise.  That is writing worthy of a novel.


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I second that sentiment. That was a truly inspiring background. Do you have the book or will you need assistance creating the character attibutes and stats? *




ColH. wrote a great review of the book here, so I assume he has it.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Either would work, Doug, as we don't have a magician or loremaster.  My noble is the closest to book-learnin' we've got so far.
> 
> Speaking of books, do you have the LotR book, or will you need help creating your PC? *




The Noldo magician/warrior works for me, but which do you want to start with - warrior or magician? Also, I prefer my Noldo PC's to be less than 7000 years - which means you did not live in the undying lands and return with the exiles. In game terms, that means no "inner Light" racial ability. Are you ok with that?


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

Just for a recap and update regarding book access:

Book - Arador, ColH, garyh, Doug Justice, Daiymo

No Book - Darth Ecks, mirthcard, rangerjohn, Inez Hull


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

...and a recap/update regarding characters:

Narrator: Arador
Player 1: Garyh, Dunadan Noble (perhaps towards Captain)
Player 2: ColonelHardisson, Middle Man (Dunlending) Barbarain
Player 3: Doug Justice, Noldor Elf Magician/Warrior
Player 4: rangerjohn, Dunadan Warrior (towards Ranger)
Player 5: Darth Ecks, Dwarf Craftsman/Warrior
Player 6: mirthcard, (Sinda?) Elf Warrior (towards Archer)
Player 7: daiymo, Hobbit Rogue
Player 8: Inez Hull, Middle Man (Rohirrim) Warrior (perhaps towards Knight)


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Just for a recap and update regarding book access:
> 
> Book - Arador, ColH, garyh, Doug Justice, Daiymo (I'm pretty sure)
> 
> No Book - Darth Ecks, mirthcard, rangerjohn, Inez Hull *




If this accurate (please let us know, folks) I''ll work with rangerjohn and inez hull if you can work with darth ecks and mirthcard, garyh.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi All,

Since you haven't started your game yet I thought I would swing by and say "COOOOOOL!".  I got the Decipher rules for Christmas, and really hope to use them soon.

Manwe's blessing on you all,
Derek


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 5, 2003)

Col.H, loved your writeup. I've actually got a similar scene in my background where a 'telling' of sorts sends me north. Also my character has some animosity towards the Dunlendings which he will be working through, so I'm looking forward to playing alongside you. 

Wally, I'm going to buy the rules on tuesday (I've looked at it before and now I can use this as justification  ) so I'll try and post a background and completed character on tuesday night.


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If this accurate (please let us know, folks) I''ll work with rangerjohn and inez hull if you can work with darth ecks and mirthcard, garyh. *




That works for me, Arador.


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Hi All,
> 
> Since you haven't started your game yet I thought I would swing by and say "COOOOOOL!".  I got the Decipher rules for Christmas, and really hope to use them soon.
> 
> ...




[Hint]You could make LotR the next game you run, Derek.[/Hint]

[Obvious]I'd be glad to play another LotR game.[/Obvious]


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *Wally, I'm going to buy the rules on tuesday (I've looked at it before and now I can use this as justification  ) so I'll try and post a background and completed character on tuesday night. *




Wally lucks out!!  One less PC for you to create.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 5, 2003)

Well I finally figured out what I want to play, but I need more info on the time frame in order to figure out the background. 

I'd like to play one of the Galadhrim, the Wood-Elves of Lothlorien, who stays behind during the 4th Age in newly made East Lorien after Galadriel, and then Celeborn, have gone. However, if you are setting this in TA3019 as you said before, then Lothlorien is defending itself from the forces of Dol Guldur. I don't think my character would be going anywhere at that point. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 5, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Just for a recap and update regarding book access:
> 
> Book - Arador, ColH, garyh, Doug Justice, Daiymo (I'm pretty sure)
> 
> No Book - Darth Ecks, mirthcard, rangerjohn, Inez Hull *




To confirm I do have the book.

Just to go OT does anyone know when _Fell Beasts and Wonderous Items_ comes out.? I find information on Decipher's website somewhat difficult to locate.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Well I finally figured out what I want to play, but I need more info on the time frame in order to figure out the background.
> 
> I'd like to play one of the Galadhrim, the Wood-Elves of Lothlorien, who stays behind during the 4th Age in newly made East Lorien after Galadriel, and then Celeborn, have gone. However, if you are setting this in TA3019 as you said before, then Lothlorien is defending itself from the forces of Dol Guldur. I don't think my character would be going anywhere at that point.
> 
> Any suggestions? *




You can go ahead and play the silvan elf. We'll work out a good reason for you to be in the adventure.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [Hint]You could make LotR the next game you run, Derek.[/Hint]
> 
> ...




I'd also love to play in one.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *Col.H, loved your writeup. I've actually got a similar scene in my background where a 'telling' of sorts sends me north. Also my character has some animosity towards the Dunlendings which he will be working through, so I'm looking forward to playing alongside you.
> 
> Wally, I'm going to buy the rules on tuesday (I've looked at it before and now I can use this as justification  ) so I'll try and post a background and completed character on tuesday night. *




cool, looking forward to seeing it!!


----------



## Decado (Jan 5, 2003)

I am sorry I missed out on the chance to sign up for this game. I will be a lurker for sure. I was wondering if there was going to be a way for us lurkers to see the character write ups? Also when is the game officially going to begin? I cannot wait to follow along. You can also count me in if another game starts up.

Decado


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 5, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Noldo magician/warrior works for me, but which do you want to start with - warrior or magician? Also, I prefer my Noldo PC's to be less than 7000 years - which means you did not live in the undying lands and return with the exiles. In game terms, that means no "inner Light" racial ability. Are you ok with that? *




I would like to begin as a magician. I have no problem with being born in ME.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 5, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You can go ahead and play the silvan elf. We'll work out a good reason for you to be in the adventure.  *




So TA3019 is correct, then?


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So TA3019 is correct, then? *




Sorry --  yes.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 5, 2003)

Just to confirm Wally, I do not have the book and will need help with the character.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 5, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Just to confirm Wally, I do not have the book and will need help with the character. *




Yep. Just get me a character concept and background, and then I will put together a draft character for you to look at.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey, can we post our PC's here? (Assuming my last version passed muster.)

I'm kinda psyched for this game


----------



## arador359 (Jan 6, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Hey, can we post our PC's here? (Assuming my last version passed muster.)
> 
> I'm kinda psyched for this game  *




Your last version was fine.  

You can post it here if you like. I will want everyone to post a description and as much info as you want to share once you are all together in the game setting.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 6, 2003)

All right, I figured out what I am going to play.  I shall be a Dwarven Warrior/Crafter.  Backstory will be posted as it becomes available...so stay tuned.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 6, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *All right, I figured out what I am going to play.  I shall be a Dwarven Warrior/Crafter.  Backstory will be posted as it becomes available...so stay tuned. *




Excellent!


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 6, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> You can post it here if you like. I will want everyone to post a description and as much info as you want to share once you are all together in the game setting. *




Cool! Heres a physical description/PC sheet of character:
----------

Name:Strabo Underhill 
Race: Fallohide Hobbit
Height: Four Feet
Hair: Light Brown
Eyes: Blue
Age :33

Racial Abilities:Six meals a day,Small folk,Soft footed,Sure at the mark,Tough as old tree roots

Attributes: Bearing 6(+0),Nimbleness 12(+3)*,Perception 12(+3),Strength8(+1),Vitality9(+1)*,Wits9(+1)

Reactions:Stamina +1,Swiftness +3*,Willpower +1, Wisdom +3

* Denotes favored attribute/reaction

Defense: 13 (also gains benefits of small size versus medium and larger creatures)

Health: 10 (four wound levels)

Skills: (ranks plus ability/edge modifiers)
Acrobatics(Balance, Tumble) +3 
Armed Combat(dagger)+2 
Conceal(conceal treasure) +1
Craft:Cooking +3(racial ability) 
Legerdemain(pickpocket) +2
Insight+1
Observe(smell)+2(+2 Keen Nosed Edge)=+4 
Search +1 
Stealth(Hide, Sneak)+7(+4 soft footed)=+11
Survival+1(Forests)  
Ranged Combat: (Thrown Stones)+8(+3 accurate edge)(+2 sure at the mark)=+13 
Run +2 
Lore:History(hobbits)+6
Lore:Realm(The Shire)+3 
Lore:Realm(Bree-land)+5
Lore:Race(hobbits)+5
Lore:Realm(Arnor)+2
Language:Westron +5 
Language:Sindarin+1

Order Abilities:Lurking in Shadows, Lockpicking, Scoundrel's Fortune 

Flaws: Code Of Honor(Never to harm another hobbit)

Edges:Charmed Life,Accurate(throwing stones),Keen-Nosed,Dodge

Courage: 3
Renown: 0
Advancements: 2

Equipment- dagger, leather armor corslet, thieves tools, shoulderbag with 25 throwing stones,small cooking pot and utensils,bedroll 


Strabo is a Bree hobbit from Staddle in Bree-land. A bit of a wanderer and dreamer( for a Bree-hobbit), which his neighbors attribute to his Tookish blood, he nonetheless lives an isloated but comfortable life on his small farm by Bree hill. In many ways he is a typical hobbit, with perhaps a few eccentric (for a Bree hobbit) quirks of behavior. 

Friends and family will tell you however, that Strabo is mischievous and often frowns on the loud Big Folk that come into Bree, disturbing the peace. And curiously enough, despite the rather common nature of his very small cottage farm, Strabo never seems to have a shortage of coin, which allows him to stock a fine larder and kitchen(even for a Bree hobbit).


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Ranged Combat: (Thrown Stones)+8(+3 accurate edge)(+2 sure at the mark)=+13 *




Boy, I sure hope Strabo doesn't live in a glass house.  

Looks good Daiymo!  No LotR game is complete without a Hobbit in it.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 6, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Boy, I sure hope Strabo doesn't live in a glass house.
> 
> Looks good Daiymo!  No LotR game is complete without a Hobbit in it. *




LOL. Thanks.

I imagine Strabo will be hiding in shadows alot when a brawl breaks out given all the barbaians, warriors, rangers, knights we're going to have in the group. 

DM: "A pack of trolls emerge from the hills ahead"
Group: "Attack!Die Fell Beast!"
Strabo: "Hey, I think I saw some kingsfoil a ways back, I'll catch up with you guys in a bit."/insert roadrunner beep-beep and puff of smoke as hobbit runs away.


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

LOL!  Sounds good, but if my Gondorian Noble gets shot full of arrows, I'm counting on Strabo to come charging in screaming to help.


----------



## Decado (Jan 6, 2003)

I hope it is ok for a lurker to pipe in once and a while before the game starts (I will remain silent once the game begins I promise  ) 

Daiymo,
Nice character, I just finished reading the section on Bree and its folk this afternoon and your character sounds just right. I am glad someone in the group decided to play a hobbitt. 

Colonel H,
Great character background. I always look forward to your writtings of ME material. The ME D20 site is one of my favorites. 

I look forward to seeing more of the characters and to the game itself when it begins. Is there a projected start date?

Decado


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

Glad to have you watching, Decado!  we'll keeps this thread active as a place for non-gname, out of character discussion, and start a new thread for the game itself, so you'll have a place to comment as we play if you like.

Not sure about the start date.  I'll have my character up either tonight or tomorrow, and then I can start work on Darth Eck's character.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 6, 2003)

Myself I cant wait to see the other's characters. My hobbit is most definately an everyman. Based on ColH's excellent write-up, I think that his and the others PC's are going to be pretty interesting-we'll have a wide cross section of types.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 6, 2003)

Well that's the problem I don't have the book, and LOTR didn't go into much detail on that area.  So other than what I have already said and what that implicitly implies. 

   E.G.  good woodcraft, skilled with sword and bow, believes it is the Dunedain's duty to protect the common men and hobbits of the north,  Supporting Aragorn over the nobles of the south, working with the elves, although certainly not to the extent to have been seen in court, etc. 

  Well can add that imagine he would have been trained and had these ideals instilled in him by his father, that he has an older brother who will be taking over the household when his father dies,  but as his is the duty to protect he has been given the family sword. 

   Mother captured by goblins and presumed dead three years ago.  Which if he didn't have a strong desire to defeat evil, before he certainly does now.  Sister just now coming into her majority.  Really only close to his father, since the others were trained differently, ie brother affairs of court, and sister in deportment and perhaps magic.

  Can't think of anything else at the moment.  Especially since I don't know order abilities, edges , flaws etc.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I've been struggling along, trying to get this character created. Here are his stats; if anyone sees anything screwy, let me know. I'm sure I goofed somewhere.

*Lanwi, Dunlending (Middle Man) Barbarian*

Racial Abilities: Adaptable (+2 to Stamina), Dominion of Man (one extra point of Courage), Skilled (+2 to one skill or +1 to two skills)

Attributes: Bearing 8 (+1), Nimbleness 9 (+1), Perception 9 (+1), Strength 12 (+3), Vitality 12 (+3), Wits 7 (+/-0)

Reactions: Stamina (+3), Swiftness +1, Willpower +1, Wisdom +1

Order: Barbarian
Order Abilities: Hard March, Preferred Weapon (Armed Combat (Spear))
Advancements: 2

Skills: Armed Combat (Polearms (Spear)) +6, Climb +4, Language (Dunlending) +5, Language (Westron (Common)) +3, Lore (History (Dunlendings)) +4, Lore (Realm (Dunland)) +5, Lore (Realm (Southern Misty Mountains)) +4, Observe +2, Ranged Combat (Bows (Longbow)) +3, Ride +1, Run +2, Stealth +3, Track +3

Edges: Hardy, Swift Recovery, Tireless, Travel-sense

Flaws: -

Health: 15

Courage: 4

Renown: 0

Gear: Spear, Longbow, 30 arrows, Leather Armor


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 6, 2003)

I dont want to horn in onto what is the province of the DM, but do you have enough skill ranks?

Character creation is hard to re create since its kinda unituitive and they dont always have a mathmatical neatness to them. But it seems maybe youre a few skill ranks short. Did you take a starting package? I count just 24 total ranks outside of your language and lore skills. It should be 26 6 racial picks w/ 1 rank in each, 15 order skills ranks + 5 added to order skills. Granted some racial and order skills overlap and taking a second spceciality in a skill counts as a rank. 

Just wondering- I am far from infallible. Skills are the hardest part of creation IMHO.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 6, 2003)

After seeing the Dunlending I'm concerned we'll be to much alike.

   Were not even the same order/race and the only differences I see is he uses a spear and knows Dunland.  What am I missing?

   Now please understand I'm not asking the player to change anything its just from the characters' backgrounds you would think they would be completely different, but I guess not.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 6, 2003)

Rangerjohn-

skill wise you may similar, although I think warriors uniquely get siegecraft, which is good for large battles and inspire which is an almost bard like skill to well.. inspire his comrades in a fight. 

Other than that warriors have, like the other orders, unique abilities:

Battle Hardened- for spending a point of courage gain +5 bonus to siegecraft instead of +3

Evasion- (requisite: Nimbleness 6+) when performing a dodge action may roll an extra die(3d6 total) and keep 2 highest die.


Swift Strike (req:Nimbleness 6+, Armed Combat 8+) gain 1 extra combat action per round. Cannot be used for ranged combat.

Favoured Weapon(req Str 6+, Nimbleness 8+) for each advancement pick you devote to one chosen combat skill in either armed or ranged combat, you may improve that skill by 2 ranks.

Warrior-born(req str 8+, NIm 9+) Spending 1 point of courage, you receive +2 to all armed and ranged combat tests during a single battle, as defined by Narrator.

Evasion and swift strike rock IMHO


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 6, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *After seeing the Dunlending I'm concerned we'll be to much alike.
> 
> Were not even the same order/race and the only differences I see is he uses a spear and knows Dunland.  What am I missing?
> 
> Now please understand I'm not asking the player to change anything its just from the characters' backgrounds you would think they would be completely different, but I guess not. *




I'm not sure what you're getting at. The Dunlending is a Barbarian, which has different Order skills and abilities than the Duneadain character you're talking about, which will almost certainly not be a barbarian. The edges he has tie in with the background I wrote above pretty directly. There are a lot of edges. What am I missing? Is there some question that I copied your character concept? EDIT: Don't take that as hostile. 

By the way, I used one of the Barbarian starting packages, the Mountain Barbarian one. I also didn't change much in the way of the skills or edges listed for that package, besides adding some discretionary and advancement points.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 6, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *I dont want to horn in onto what is the province of the DM, but do you have enough skill ranks?
> 
> Character creation is hard to re create since its kinda unituitive and they dont always have a mathmatical neatness to them. But it seems maybe youre a few skill ranks short. Did you take a starting package? I count just 24 total ranks outside of your language and lore skills. It should be 26 6 racial picks w/ 1 rank in each, 15 order skills ranks + 5 added to order skills. Granted some racial and order skills overlap and taking a second spceciality in a skill counts as a rank.
> 
> Just wondering- I am far from infallible. Skills are the hardest part of creation IMHO. *




I didn't add in Attribute bonuses. Could that be it? I posted it to get this kind of feedback, so I appreciate the post. According to how I calculated them, this should be right. Maybe I missed something in the errata.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 7, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *I dont want to horn in onto what is the province of the DM, but do you have enough skill ranks?
> 
> Character creation is hard to re create since its kinda unituitive and they dont always have a mathmatical neatness to them. But it seems maybe youre a few skill ranks short. Did you take a starting package? I count just 24 total ranks outside of your language and lore skills. It should be 26 6 racial picks w/ 1 rank in each, 15 order skills ranks + 5 added to order skills. Granted some racial and order skills overlap and taking a second spceciality in a skill counts as a rank.
> 
> Just wondering- I am far from infallible. Skills are the hardest part of creation IMHO. *




I'm assuming that the numbers shown are ranks only and not the extended TN (meaning you don't have attibute modifiers or other bonuses added in). If this is accurate, then this looks ok to me.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 7, 2003)

(Original post deleted)


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 7, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Well that's the problem I don't have the book, and LOTR didn't go into much detail on that area.  So other than what I have already said and what that implicitly implies.
> 
> E.G.  good woodcraft, skilled with sword and bow, believes it is the Dunedain's duty to protect the common men and hobbits of the north,  Supporting Aragorn over the nobles of the south, working with the elves, although certainly not to the extent to have been seen in court, etc.
> 
> ...




Here are some edges that will fit with this description:

Duty (which is actually a flaw, but you'll get an edge to compensate)

Elf-friend (possibly, but it's up the Narrator)

Faithful

Woodcrafty


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 7, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm assuming that the numbers shown are ranks only and not the extended TN (meaning you don't have attibute modifiers or other bonuses added in). If this is accurate, then this looks ok to me. *




Correct; I didn't add in the Attribute modifiers. The way the rules discuss this, I was thinking that only ranks are written down, not bonuses. For example, my Armed Combat (Polearms (Spear)) skill doesn't reflect the specialization bonus.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 7, 2003)

By the way, guys, I have no idea how to play in a game like this; this is my first play-by-post game. If anyone gets the chance, I'd appreciate an overview of what is done.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 7, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *By the way, guys, I have no idea how to play in a game like this; this is my first play-by-post game. If anyone gets the chance, I'd appreciate an overview of what is done. *




I think we may all need one. Gary, Can you summarize the basic flow of a Play by post game for us?


----------



## arador359 (Jan 7, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at. The Dunlending is a Barbarian, which has different Order skills and abilities than the Duneadain character you're talking about, which will almost certainly not be a barbarian. The edges he has tie in with the background I wrote above pretty directly. There are a lot of edges. What am I missing? Is there some question that I copied your character concept? EDIT: Don't take that as hostile.
> 
> By the way, I used one of the Barbarian starting packages, the Mountain Barbarian one. I also didn't change much in the way of the skills or edges listed for that package, besides adding some discretionary and advancement points. *




Based on the info Rangerjohn sent in, I think I can come up with a set of attibutes and skills that, while similar in a couple of skill areas to Lanwi, still has enough uniqueness and diversity to completely differentiate between the two.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *I dont want to horn in onto what is the province of the DM, but do you have enough skill ranks?
> 
> Character creation is hard to re create since its kinda unituitive and they dont always have a mathmatical neatness to them. But it seems maybe youre a few skill ranks short. Did you take a starting package? I count just 24 total ranks outside of your language and lore skills. It should be 26 6 racial picks w/ 1 rank in each, 15 order skills ranks + 5 added to order skills. Granted some racial and order skills overlap and taking a second spceciality in a skill counts as a rank.
> 
> Just wondering- I am far from infallible. Skills are the hardest part of creation IMHO. *




If the Col. is missing 2 skill ranks, perhaps he didn't use his Racial "Skilled" bonus?


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think we may all need one. Gary, Can you summarize the basic flow of a Play by post game for us? *




Ya know what?  I'm going to be writing and posting a PbP FAQ tomorrow as a seperate permanent thread.  It's something GoldenEagle thought of over in Meta, I offered to do, and Dinkeldog authorized to flag as an announcement.  This all just came up yesterday.  

So, if you can wait till tomorrow, all your PbP questions will be answered.  And, if they're not, you can add them to the FAQ.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya know what?  I'm going to be writing and posting a PbP FAQ tomorrow as a seperate permanent thread.  It's something GoldenEagle thought of over in Meta, I offered to do, and Dinkeldog authorized to flag as an announcement.  This all just came up yesterday.
> 
> So, if you can wait till tomorrow, all your PbP questions will be answered.  And, if they're not, you can add them to the FAQ.   *




Cool.  I'm looking forward to seeing this, since I've been making things up as I go along.

Here's a useful PbP Primer written by Ashrem Bayle: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=581605#post581605

P.S. Regarding another LOTR game, I'm afraid I can't handle it at this point.  If Decipher releases a module, perhaps.  But I am trying to limit myself to two self-created campaigns at a time (my live game and SJ: Elven Navy Delta Squad).


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 7, 2003)

Good to see you here, Derek! I really gotta send you some stuff to post...sorry I've been out of touch so long.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool.  I'm looking forward to seeing this, since I've been making things up as I go along.
> 
> ...




Glad there's an audience for the FAQ.  Hope it will help!!

As for another LotR game, that's understandable.  But if Decipher _does_ release a module, don't be surprised if I come knockin'.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> As for another LotR game, that's understandable.  But if Decipher does release a module, don't be surprised if I come knockin'.   *




Hmm, their release schedule doesn't go past Spring of 2003, but nothing that looks like a module is on it.  Some of the products have "adventure hooks".  They are also looking for people to write adventures for them, which they will but on their site.

Hey, Jeff, glad to see you are getting your feet wet with PbP.  I started about four months ago, and I am now DMing 5 games.    Feel free to send things whenever.  I'm spending my free time rewatching Babylon 5 and playing Morrowind.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

*Son of Gondor*

*Belegon, son of Belegil*

*Race:* Man (Dunadan).

*Racial Abilities:*  Adaptable (+2 to Swiftness), Dominion of Man (+1 Courage), Skilled (+1 pick each to Armed Combat (Blades) and Lore: History (Gondor)).

*Abilities:* Bearing 11 (+2)*, Nimbleness 8 (+1), Perception 8 (+1), Strength 12 (+3), Vitality 10 (+2), Wits 8 (+1)*.

*Reactions:*  Stamina +3, Swiftness +3, Willpower +3*, Wisdom +2.

_* - Favored Ability or Reaction._

*Order:*  Noble.
_Order Abilities_:  Deference (Gondor), Noble Mien.
_Advancements_:  2.

*Skills:*  Armed Combat (Blades) +8, Climb +1, Debate (Parley) +2, Inspire +5, Intimidate (Majesty) +2, Language:  Sindarin +5, Language: Westron +5, Lore: History (Gondor) +6, Lore: Race (Men) +4, Lore: Realm (Gondor) +6, Observe (Spot) +1, Persuade (Oratory) +4, Ranged Combat (Bows) +6, Ride (Horse) +2, Run +1.

*Edges:* Bold, Hoard 1, Rank 1, Warwise.

*Flaws:* Duty (to lead his people well), Proud.

*Health:* 13.

*Defense:* 11.

*Courage:* 4.

*Renown:* 1.

*Gear:* Longsword, chainmail, large shield, longbow, 20 arrows, dagger, warhorse, saddle and tack, Hoard 1 wealth.

*Description:*  6'4", 220 lbs.  Age 34.  Black hair, green eyes.

*History:*  A proud and noble son of Gondor, Belegon, son of Belegil, has been raised to serve his people and defend them from the Shadow and its servants.  Scion of a minor house in Minas Tirith, his family has historically wielded relatively little political power, but has always supplied great leaders of men.  While Belegor currently has no unit of his own, he may soon command his countrymen in defense of the Tower of the Watch.

For his part, Belegon seeks only to live up to his family's tradition.  He has seen combat in a few minor skirmishes with the Southrons, and has made a bit of a name for himself through bold deeds, holding off several Haradrim single-handedly while his comrades removed a wounded man from the fray.

Some few months ago, his father recieved a command from Denethor, a result of a vision, telling him to send his son north to old Arnor and meet the "man in green mail."  Not one to question his liege lord, Belegil sent his son north into unknown peril.  Eager to earn the attention of the Steward, Belegon rode forth on his mission with the intent of bringing glory to the blood of Numenor.

_*Pick Allocation:*
Skilled (2): Armed Combat (Blades) +1, Lore: History (Gondor) +1.
Race (6):  Armed Combat (Blades) +1, Climb +1, Lore: History (Gondor) +1, Persuade (Oratory) +1, Ranged Combat (Bows) +1, Run +1, Edge: Bold, Flaw: Proud.
Native (24):  Language:  Sindarin +5, Language: Westron +5, Lore:  History (Gondor) +4, Lore: Race (Men) +4, Lore: Realm (Gondor) +6.
Order (15):  Armed Combat (Blades) +3, Debate (Parley) +1, Inspire +3, Intimidate (Majesty) +2, Observe (Spot) +1, Persuade (Oratory) +1, Ranged Combat (Bows) +3, Ride (Horse) +1.
Order (5):  Armed Combat (Blades) +1, Inspire +1, Persuade (Oratory) +1, Ranged Combat (Bows) +1, Ride (Horse) +1, Edge: Hoard 1, Edge: Rank 1, Flaw: Duty (to lead his people well).
Free Picks (5):  Inspire +1, Edge: Warwise, Renown.
Advancement 1 (5):  Armed Combat (Blades) +1, Persuade (Oratory) +1, Order Ability.
Advancement 2 (5):  Armed Combat (Blades) +1, Debate (Parley) +1, Ranged Combat (Bows) +1, Favored Reaction.

For those curious, Belegon's name is from the Sindarin:  "Beleg" = mighty, "Gon" = commander.  Likewise is his father Belegil named:  "Beleg" = mighty, "Gil" = star._


----------



## arador359 (Jan 7, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Well that's the problem I don't have the book, and LOTR didn't go into much detail on that area.  So other than what I have already said and what that implicitly implies.
> 
> E.G.  good woodcraft, skilled with sword and bow, believes it is the Dunedain's duty to protect the common men and hobbits of the north,  Supporting Aragorn over the nobles of the south, working with the elves, although certainly not to the extent to have been seen in court, etc.
> 
> ...




Is your email address in your profile good? I want to send you a draft for review and approval before it gets posted here?


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

If other book owners can check over Belegon and make sure I didn't make any errors, that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *If other book owners can check over Belegon and make sure I didn't make any errors, that'd be much appreciated.   *




Belegon looks great!


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Belegon looks great! *




Thanks!

I highly recommend everyone use the "Pick Allocation" section I put in my stats.  It helps both you and the Narrator see where your picks are going - a _definite_ help, given all the ways you can spend them.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 7, 2003)

*email address*

Yes Wally, that address is good.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

Say, if anyone whose character's name would be in Elvish (rangerjohn's Dunadan ranger, or the two elves... anyone else?) would like a name actually in an Elvish tongue, post what you'd like your name to mean here, and I'll try to match it with the book I used, Ruth S. Noel's _The Languages of Tolkien's Middle-earth_.

I'm all for authenticity - Tolkien created the languages, we might as well use them!


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

One more thing:  If folks would like to use the PC template I made, with the italics, bolds, and so forth already included, I've attached Belegon's text file to this post.  Just replace his info with your PC's, and you'll have everything in a neat and formatted package.  Then, copy it and paste it into a new post here.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Say, if anyone whose character's name would be in Elvish (rangerjohn's Dunadan ranger, or the two elves... anyone else?) would like a name actually in an Elvish tongue, post what you'd like your name to mean here, and I'll try to match it with the book I used, Ruth S. Noel's The Languages of Tolkien's Middle-earth.
> 
> I'm all for authenticity - Tolkien created the languages, we might as well use them!  *




Mines Greek Oooopahhhhh!! 

LIke Belegon's name BTW


----------



## Mirth (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Say, if anyone whose character's name would be in Elvish (rangerjohn's Dunadan ranger, or the two elves... anyone else?) would like a name actually in an Elvish tongue, post what you'd like your name to mean here, and I'll try to match it with the book I used, Ruth S. Noel's The Languages of Tolkien's Middle-earth.
> 
> I'm all for authenticity - Tolkien created the languages, we might as well use them!  *




Funny, I have that book too and was up last night trying to figure out what to call my guy. Cúmal (Gold Bow) is what I came up with but I'm not sure I like it. Orwandel is another that I took from a great book about Tolkien that Lin Carter wrote. Anyway...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 7, 2003)

How about Lionheart or Heart of the Lion?


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *How about Lionheart or Heart of the Lion? *




Heart:  Quenya, "Ore." (with an umlaut over the 'e')
Lion:  Unfortunately, not in the book.  Tolkien didn't provide a complete dictionary, just notes on what is mentioned in his works.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 8, 2003)

Sindarin word roots for male cat are miaug or miog, lion(technically hunter) is rau, rhaw, or rhui  if that is usable. As far as constructing a name from a root I have no idea.

Bear in mind lion at least is a "reconstructed" word, not wholly genuine Tolkien.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks like Daiymo was right about my skill points being off. Anyway, I went back and corrected them, as well as tweaking them a bit; I had a skill or two I didn't remember picking. Anyway, here is the corrected version of Lanwi, in garyh's format:

*Lanwi*

*Race:* Man (Middle Man) Dunlending.

*Racial Abilities:*  Adaptable (+2 to Stamina), Dominion of Man (+1 Courage), Skilled (+1 pick each to Armed Combat (Polearms) and Ranged Combat (Bows).

*Abilities:* Bearing 8 (+1), Nimbleness 9 (+1), Perception 9 (+1), Strength 12 (+3)*, Vitality 12 (+3)*, Wits 7 (+/-0).

*Reactions:*  Stamina +3*, Swiftness +1, Willpower +1, Wisdom +1.

_* - Favored Ability or Reaction._

*Order:*  Barbarian.
_Order Abilities_:  Hard March, Preferred Weapon (Armed Combat (Spear)).
_Advancements_:  2.

*Skills:*  Armed Combat (Polearms (Spear)) +6, Climb +4, Language (Dunlending) +5, Language (Westron (Common)) +3, Lore (History (Dunlendings)) +4, Lore (Realm (Dunland)) +5, Lore (Realm (Southern Misty Mountains)) +4, Observe +4, Ranged Combat (Bows (Longbow)) +3, Ride +1, Stealth +4, Track +6.

*Edges:* Hardy, Swift Recovery, Tireless, Travel-sense.

*Flaws:* -.

*Health:* 15.

*Defense:* 11.

*Courage:* 4.

*Renown:* 0.

*Gear:* Spear, Longbow, 30 arrows, Leather Armor.

*Description:*  5'11", 165 lbs.  Age 24.  Dark brown hair, brown eyes.

*History:*  "We are a diminished people," the headman said simply. "For too long we have warred. Amongst ourselves, against the stone-men, against those-who-ride, against these old mountains. The time for war has not ended, but this time, we will not fall prey to the folly of our ancient brethren at Dunharrow. This time we will fight with the shadows cast from our sight."

Lanwi looked wonderingly at the old man. He scanned the village around him, a tattered settlement perched in the foothills of the Misty Mountains. Besides himself, there were far too few able-bodied men left to even hunt for the village adequately, let alone make war.

"Mountain-father, the only war we may make now is against starvation, and even that is no more than a holding action. Our brother tribes are now seldom scene, and I believe they are not simply hunting the uplands. I believe that many of them have answered the call of the White Hand or the Red Eye. We should also answer those calls, and be fed."

"No. No more shall we live within the shadows. To answer the calls that have ensnared our brothers will replace death of the body with death of the soul. For year upon year have we been lured by such calls, and for year upon year we have slowly become little more than the hunting dogs of shadow." The old man leaned heavily upon his staff-spear, peering into the east, a strange light in his eyes.

"The stone-men and their horsed allies forced us from our homes in the great green lands and into the mountains. Are we to then ride into their camps, to fetch their water and dump their slops? They have warred upon us without end, without provocation, for more years than there are rocks upon the mountainside." Lanwi shifted his spear in his grip, facing south towards Gondor, a hard look upon his face. 

The headman turned to face Lanwi, his desolate look unnerving the young man. "Ah, Lanwi...it is all lies. Had we sided with those of the light and not of the shadows, had we sought the wisdom of the Elder Ones instead of that of their Enemy...we might now walk upon green lands, with our wives and our children fed and happy and not underneath cairns of stone upon which the crows roost. Come. I will tell you of a way that even a diminished folk such as we can help turn back the coming night."

***

Lanwi spent many a long night listening to the headman's hushed tales, his recounting of visions that came to him from "somewhere beyond even the sight of the Great Eagles." The lore and history of the people of Dunland was told to him once again, as when he was a child, but this time it seemed a web of deceit had been lifted from it. When the headman's teaching was finished, Lanwi was left with a feeling of utter emptiness. His people had been nothing more than the slaves and pawns of the Dark Lord and his minions. Never had they been able to become great, to stand alongside the other free folk of Middle-earth as equals, held back from their potential by schemes and machinations of those who cared nothing for them.

Lanwi was angered. It was an anger that began to fill the emptiness, but before the anger became all-consuming, the headman tempered it with hope. "A great ending comes, and we can choose the path which is hard-going, that has many crags and ravines, and many treacherous slides of rock, but which ends at the summit, upon which we can see all around us and live in the warmth and light. Or, we can choose the path that is easier, swifter, and with fewer blocked passes, but which leads to nothing but a precipice which we cannot avoid."

"We are too few to make a real difference. If we stripped the village of every man who could lift a spear, we would have little more than an understrength hunting party." Lanwi's frustration was with history and its misspent loyalties.

The headman laughed, the first laugh heard in the village in too long a time. "Ah, my boy! Numbers mean nothing! The mountain range is made up of individual peaks, each one of them great in their own right. If they stood alone, would they be any less of a mountain?"

Lanwi looked at the headman with genuine curiosity. "Are you saying that I can stave back the shadow on my own? That seems impossible."

"If each does his part in being one of the mountains in the range, an unconquerable array of peaks will soon rise up."

This time it was Lanwi's turn to laugh. "Well, old man, enough talk of mountains. You have convinced me. What is on your mind for me to do?"

The headman spoke long of duty and honor, of loyalty and friendship. "Of these things, the Dark One has none. Many of our people have been under his sway long enough to also have none. Perhaps if one of us can demonstrate that such things are still left to us as a people, then we will have redeemed ourselves."

"That does not seem like much," Lanwi said.

"Sometimes, my boy, that is all there is. And that is often enough." The headman then gave careful directions to Lanwi. "Go north and west, and look for the Windy Hill, that the stone-men called Amon Sul, and that some also call Weathertop. I have seen a vision of one for you to meet, a guide...you will know him by his green mail. Beyond that, I see little but confusion, of the potential for great loss, but also of great victory. The road will be hard, my boy, but you are strong and untiring. Do your best. That's all anyone can do."

Lanwi left one fine mountain morning, a great eagle wheeling high above. "A good omen," Lanwi thought.

_*Pick Allocation:*
Skilled (2): Armed Combat (Polearms (Spear)) +1, Ranged Combat (Bows (Longbow) +1.
Race (6):  Armed Combat (Polearms (Spear)) +1, Climb +1, Ranged Combat (Bows (Longbow)) +1, Ride +1, Survival (Mountains) +2.
Native (21):  Language:  Dunlending +5, Language: Westron +3, Lore:  History (Dunland) +4, Lore: Realm (Dunland) +5, Lore: Realm (Southern Misty Mountains) +4.
Order (15):  Armed Combat (Polearms (Spear)) +2, Climb +3, Observe (Spot) +4, Ranged Combat (Bows (Longbow)) +1, Stealth +2, Survival (Mountains) +3, Track +2.
Order (5):  Run +1, Stealth +1, Survival (Mountains) +1, Track +2.
Free Picks (5): Armed Combat (Polearms (Spear)) +2, Run +1, Stealth +1, Track +1.
Advancement 1 (5):  Edge (Hardy), Order Ability (Preferred Weapon).
Advancement 2 (5):  Edge (Tireless), Edge (Travel-sense), Track +1._


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 8, 2003)

'Tis dangerous to take my word on anything mathmatical 

 I love that write up ColH.

Anyway, all your guy's work has got me to go back over my hobbit. I did do an illegal advancement with my five free picks by taking an order ability, and I was heavy 1 rank. So here is my revised hobbit-after some shifting around, the same minus 1 rank in stealth.
-----------------------------------

Name:Strabo Underhill 
Race: Fallohide Hobbit
Height: Four Feet
Hair: Light Brown
Eyes: Blue
Age :33

Racial Abilities:Six meals a day,Small folk,Soft footed,Sure at the mark,Tough as old tree roots

Attributes: Bearing 6(+0),Nimbleness 12(+3)*,Perception 12(+3),Strength8(+1),Vitality9(+1)*,Wits9(+1)

Reactions:Stamina +1,Swiftness +3*,Willpower +1, Wisdom +3

* Denotes favored attribute/reaction

Defense: 13 (also gains benefits of small size versus medium and larger creatures)

Health: 10 (four wound levels)

Skills: (ranks plus ability/edge modifiers)
Acrobatics(Balance, Tumble) +3 
Armed Combat(dagger)+2 
Conceal(conceal treasure) +1
Craft:Cooking +3(racial ability) 
Legerdemain(pickpocket) +2
Insight+1
Observe(smell)+2(+2 Keen Nosed Edge)=+4 
Search +1 
Stealth(Hide, Sneak)+6(+4 soft footed)=+10
Survival+1(Forests) 
Ranged Combat: (Thrown Stones)+8(+3 accurate edge)(+2 sure at the mark)=+13 
Run +2 
Lore:History(hobbits)+6
Lore:Realm(The Shire)+3 
Lore:Realm(Bree-land)+5
Lore:Race(hobbits)+5
Lore:Realm(Arnor)+2
Language:Westron +5 
Language:Sindarin+1

Order Abilities:Lurking in Shadows, Lockpicking, Scoundrel's Fortune 

Flaws: Code Of Honor(Never to harm another hobbit)

Edges:Charmed Life,Accurate(throwing stones),Keen-Nosed,Dodge

Courage: 3
Renown: 0
Advancements: 2

Equipment- dagger, leather armor corslet, thieves tools, shoulderbag with 25 throwing stones,small cooking pot and utensils,bedroll 


Strabo is a Bree hobbit from Staddle in Bree-land. A bit of a wanderer and dreamer( for a Bree-hobbit), which his neighbors attribute to his Tookish blood, he nonetheless lives an isloated but comfortable life on his small farm by Bree hill. In many ways he is a typical hobbit, with perhaps a few eccentric (for a Bree hobbit) quirks of behavior. 

Friends and family will tell you however, that Strabo is mischievous and often frowns on the loud Big Folk that come into Bree, disturbing the peace. And curiously enough, despite the rather common nature of his very small cottage farm, Strabo never seems to have a shortage of coin, which allows him to stock a fine larder and kitchen(even for a Bree hobbit).


----------



## garyh (Jan 8, 2003)

Looking at your write up, ColH, I think I ought to go specify edge acquisition as well.  I'll tweak Belegon momentarily! 

EDIT:  Done!


----------



## garyh (Jan 8, 2003)

The PbP FAQ is up!  Click the link in my sig.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *The PbP FAQ is up!  Click the link in my sig. *




Cool! This will help a lot. Thanks! 

I haven't been very active today due to getting back in the swing of things at work. The characters are looking great. As soon as everyone has completed theirs we'll get started.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 8, 2003)

*Eidar son of Haelfdar*

*Race:* Middle Man (Rohirrim).

*Racial Abilities:* Adaptable (+2 to Stamina), Dominion of Man (+1 Courage), Skilled (+2 Ride (Horse)).

*Abilities:* Bearing 9 (+1)*, Nimbleness 12 (+3), Perception 6 (+/-0)*, Strength 10 (+2), Vitality 10 (+2), Wits 10 (+2).

*Reactions:*  Stamina +4, Swiftness +3, Willpower +2, Wisdom +1*.

_* - Favored Ability or Reaction._

*Health:* 12.

*Defense:* 13.

*Courage:* 4.

*Renown:* 0.


*Order:*  Warrior.
_Advancements_:  2.

*Order Abilities*: Warrior Born, Swift Strike.

*Edges:*: Indomitable, Warrior’s Heart, Warwise (+2), Weapon Mastery (Battleaxe), Valour.

*Flaws:*: Fey.

*Skills:*

Armed Combat: Axes (Battleaxe) + 8, Ranged Combat: Spears (Javelin) + 3, Unarmed Combat: Wrestling + 1, Siegecraft (Unit Leadership) + 1, Healing (Treat Wounds) + 1, Observe (Sight) + 2, Insight + 2, Debate (Parley) + 1, Stealth (Sneak) + 1, Survival (Plains) + 1, Climb + 1, Swim + 1, Ride (Horse) + 7, Craft: Wheelwright + 1, Teamster (Carts) + 1, Weather Sense + 1, Language: Westron + 6, Language: Rohirric + 6, Lore: History (Rohan, Gondor) + 6, Lore: Race (Rohirrim) +4, Lore: Realm (Rohan) + 4, Lore: Other (Philosophy) + 4.

*Gear:* Battleaxe, Chainmail Hauberk, Large Shield, 4 Javelins, Dagger, Warhorse, saddle and tack, travelling gear.

*Description:*  6'2", 190 lbs.  Age 26.  Long red hair (held back in a braid) and a bushy handlebar moustache, grey eyes (in baggy sockets).

*History:* 

Eidar was born the second son of Haelfdar, great warrior and comrade in arms of the third marshall of the Riddermark. From his earliest days Haelfdar extolled the virtues of the warrior to his sons, not so much through word as deed; A warrior is accountable only to his captain, other men and all women are lesser; A warrior is resolute and stern, only the weak are ruled by their emotions; A warrior need only understand the spear in his hand and the horse under him, book learning is for those who fear battle. A harsh and distant figure, Haelfdar had little time for his sons until they were approaching an age to begin training as riders.

From the time Eidar was old enough to be worth his father’s attention, the two quarreled on every matter. Eidar had ever been ruled by his passions and his wandering mind had always rebelled against the discipline his father would have him ruled by. Eidar’s mother threw what rebellion she dared show against her husband into supporting her son to become more than just another rider of the mark. Eidar had the chance to travel to Edoras to study, where he was apprenticed to a lorekeeper and was even able to visit Minas Tirith on one occasion. However, by the time Eidar had reached enough stature to be a warrior his father brought him home. He took it upon himself to train his son and was a harsh task master. Over the next years he strangled all the vitality from Eidar who become the dutiful son and a disciplined warrior. 

It was not until after Haelfdar considered his son a matter dealt with that Eidar first met his beloved Thaena and was swept up in a whirlwind romance. His father forbid him to see her, as the girl was far too headstrong and would soften the boy. Eidar refused to obey his father and in the end Haelfdar disowned his son. 

Eidar moved away from his home village to live with his beloved and they made a new life together. Eidar worked for Thaena’s father who owned the only wagon in his village and was always busy. While life was not easy it contained equal measures of joy. One day while he was away from the village transporting goods an attack was made by Dunlending raiders and Thaena was killed. When Eidar returned he was wracked with grief and guilt and for months would not speak to anyone of his loss. Eventually Eidar collected himself and returned to the life of the warrior, always going on any patrol that would give him the chance to fight, especially if travelling on the borders with Dunland. He swore to himself that he would hunt down anyone who killed and destroyed purely for their own satisfaction, as had those who brought his loss. He would become a righteous warrior who stood against all evil and protected the innocent. However, his grief was not sated and he turned inwards, instead becoming a merciless and self-righteous warrior in the fashion of his father. 

Almost a year after Thaena’s death he was returning home from a patrol when he passed the old crone Grutrid who live outside his village, struggling under a heavy load. He carried her belongings home for her and she insisted on providing him with a meal. While he was watching her cook, the old woman went into a seizure and had to be rescued from falling in the fire. When she returned to consciousness, she locked eyes and stared deep into Eidar’s soul and simply stated “You must travel to the north and there you will recover your lost love”. Eidar scoffed and stormed out the door but heard the crone call out behind him “At Amon-Sul seek the man in green mail”. 

His bleak existence continued for several months, Eidar refusing to feel anything but hate, but the words the crone had spoken were always at the back of his mind. Eventually, he could take no more. He packed travelling supplies and headed north through the gap of Rohan, grimly hanging on to the hope that he would somehow be reunited with Thaena. Whilst travelling through Dunland he came across two hunters, and he attacked and slew them. When the realisation hit that they were just going about their daily lives he was suddenly confronted with what he had become; the very perpetrator of injustice that he sought revenge against. He broke down in grief at last, mourning both the loss of his true love and of the man he had become. He promised himself to hold true to his original oath, he would become a righteous warrior who defended the weak. 

And so Eidar travels north towards his mysterious rendezvous, his grief raw and with little joy in his soul. He struggles to hold back the easy comfort of hate and ponders what the true honour of a warrior may be.


_*Pick Allocation:*_

Skilled (2): Ride (Horse) + 2.

Race (6): Craft: Wheelwright + 1, Teamster (Carts) + 1, Ride (Horse) + 1, Weather Sense + 1, Edge: Indomitable, Edge: Warrior’s Heart.

Native (30): Language: Westron + 6, Language: Rohirric + 6, Lore: History (Rohan) + 6, Lore: Race (Rohirrim) + 4, Lore: Realm (Rohan) + 4, Lore: Other (Philosophy) + 4

Order (15): Armed Combat: Axes (Battleaxe) + 3, Ranged Combat: Spears (Javelin) + 3, Unarmed Combat: Wrestling + 1, Siegecraft (Unit Leadership) + 1, Healing (Treat Wounds) + 1, Observe (Sight) + 2, Stealth (Sneak) + 1, Survival (Plains) + 1, Climb + 1, Swim + 1, Order Ability: Warrior Born, Edge: Weapon Mastery (Battleaxe), Edge: Valour, Flaw: Fey. 

Order (5): Armed Combat: Axes (Battleaxe) + 3, Ride (Horse) + 2.

Free Picks (5): Ride (Horse) + 1, Debate (Parley) + 1, Edge: Warwise, Extra Specialty- Lore: History (Gondor).

Advancement 1 (5): Armed Combat: Axes (Battleaxe) + 2, Order Ability: Swift Strike.

Advancement 2 (5):  Edge: Warwise, Insight + 2, Ride (Horse) + 1.


[edited (again!): adjustments to abilities & skills + minor changes in character writeup]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 8, 2003)

Well about the name, Arador and myself have decided to go in a different direction, thanks for all the help.  Speaking of which Wally you have mail!


----------



## arador359 (Jan 8, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *Eidar son of Haelfdar
> 
> 
> *



*

Hi Inez,

I like the character and the background a lot. One question though, how did you get 15 for Defense? Based on what I see in the character, it ought to be 13 - base of 10 + 3 for your Nimbleness bonus. Did I miss something?*


----------



## arador359 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Please send me your characters*

Thanks to everyone whose has posted characters here on the board. They look Great!!

Could you also send a copy to me in mail so I can have them when I'm offline as well. You can email me at: Arador's email 

I'll be sending out some individual info to each of you over the next few days. Once I receive all the characters, we will get started with the game itself.

Thanks!!


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *The PbP FAQ is up!  Click the link in my sig. *




Nice Garyh!


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Arador:  Just e-mailed you Belegon.

Daiymo:  Glad you like the FAQ.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 9, 2003)

Right you are Wally, I added my [then] swiftness reaction instead of nimbleness bonus. I've made a few minor changes and will email you a copy of my character.


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

By the way, I'm still working on Darth Ecks' dwarf and will get it to him tomorrow for him to insert his history and post.

Mirthcard, I still need to stat your character, don't I?  I'll need some info from you to get that started, if you can e-mail me a history and what sort of things you want your elf to do.


----------



## garyh (Jan 10, 2003)

I just e-mailed Darth Ecks his dwarf.  All he needs to do now is slap in his history and post it.

As for Mirthcard, he's going to be a bit delayed, as mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 10, 2003)

I got the character sheet from garyh, but I want to go over it with him first to make sure I know what's going on exactly.


----------



## garyh (Jan 10, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *I got the character sheet from garyh, but I want to go over it with him first to make sure I know what's going on exactly. *




I'll be on IM after I get home from work today, Darth Ecks.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 11, 2003)

*Character sheet*

*Lorin, son of Parin*

*Race:* Dwarf.

*Racial Abilities:*  Animal Aversion, Craftsmanship, Firestarting, Hardness of Body, Hardness of Mind, Healthy, Stout.

*Abilities:* Bearing 6 (+/-0), Nimbleness 8 (+1)*, Perception 8 (+1), Strength 14 (+4), Vitality 14 (+4), Wits 9 (+1)*.

*Reactions:*  Stamina +4, Swiftness +1, Willpower +1, Wisdom +1*.

_* - Favored Ability or Reaction._

*Order:*  Craftsman.
_Order Abilities_:  Speedy Work.
_Advancements_:  0.

*Order:*  Warrior.
_Order Abilities_:  None.
_Advancements_:  2.

*Skills:*  Appraise (Armor, Weapons) +4, Armed Combat (Axes) +6, Craft (Toymaking) +3, Debate (Bargain) +5, Language:  Khuzdul +6, Language: Westron +5, Lore: History (Dwarves) +6, Lore: Realm (Moria) +4, Lore: Realm (Erebor) +6, Observe (Spot) +1, Persuade (Fast Talk) +2, Smithcraft (Armoursmith, Weaponsmith) +7, Stonecraft (Mining) +4.

*Edges:* Craftmaster, Hardy, Weapon Mastery (Dwarven Great Axes).

*Flaws:* Dark Secret.

*Health:* 18.

*Defense:* 11.

*Courage:* 3.

*Renown:* 0.

*Gear:* Dwarven Great Axe, dwarf chainmail.

*Description:*  4'7", 200 lbs.  Age 55.  brown hair, brown eyes.

*History:*  Lorin is from the Lonely Mountain and joined his uncle, Perin, to Moria with Balin.  Perin had sworn to his brother that he would keep Lorin safe.  Lorin was 28 and just getting ready to enter adulthood when they went to Moria.  Lorin was eager to perfect his smithing with mithril.  He helped the other dwarves clear out the mines of all surrounding orcs.  Many an orc were slain by the axe of Lorin, son of Parin.  The surviving dwarves busily started rebuilding Moria as best they could. 
In 2994, Lorin was sent to Bree to notify the Humans that Moria had been re-established and the Dwarves were looking for trading partners.  Perin was to join Lorin at Rivendell a couple of days later, and they were to return together.  Lorin was told to stay in Bree until Perin came by, but he never came.  After two weeks, Lorin was getting sick of the human dwellings.  Lorin decided to make off on his own and wait for word from Moria or possibly Bree.  He left a message at the town hall (or some such building) that where he was living for any dwarf or friendly person know where he was.  He found a cave in between the Mitheithel and Bruinen rivers (Hoarwell and Loudwater) south of Rivendell.  There he stayed for the next 25 years while practicing his craft and honing his fighting skills.  He traveled to Bree once a month for supplies and any information about kin that might be found (not that there was much as dwarves do not usually go to Bree).
One evening, Lorin dreamt saw a dwarf, his Uncle Perin, in a dream.  Perin said, "In order to return to your kin, you must travel to the ruined stonework of Weathertop.  There, you will meet a man in green mail."  Before Lorin could ask anything, Perin was gone and Lorin was awake.  He packed his things and headed for Weathertop.

_*Pick Allocation:*
Race (6):  Armed Combat (Axes) +4, Craft (Toymaking) +2.
Native (27):  Language:  Khuzdul +6, Language: Westron +5, Lore: History (Dwarves) +6, Lore: Realm (Moria) +4, Lore: Realm (Erebor) +6.
Order (15):  Appraise (Armor, Weapons) +3, Craft (Toymaking) +1, Debate (Bargain) +3, Observe (Spot) +1, Persuade (Fast Talk) +1, Smithcraft (Armoursmith, Weaponsmith) +3, Stonecraft (Mining) +3.
Order (5):  Appraise (Armor, Weapons) +1, Debate (Bargain) +1, Smithcraft (Armoursmith, Weaponsmith) +3, Edge: Craftmaster, Edge: Hardy, Flaw: Dark Secret, Order Ability:  Speedy Work.
Free Picks (5):  Debate (Bargain) +1, Persuade (Fast Talk) +1, Specialty: Appraise (Weapons), Specialty: Craft (Weaponsmith), Stonecraft (Mining) +1.
Advancement 1 (5):  New Basic Order (Warrior).
Advancement 2 (5):  Armed Combat (Axes) +2, Edge: Weapon Mastery (Dwarven Great Axes), Smithcraft (Armoursmith, Weaponsmith) +1._


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 11, 2003)

Also, Arador...garyh told me that since I am a Dwarf, I cannot use two handed axes.  It seems to me that two-handed axes are a Dwarven staple, but I could be wrong.  anyways...I was just wondering if there will is anything that could be done about this.
Thanks


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah!  Battle Axes and Great Axes are the only axes in the book.  What about hand axes, throwing axes, and... er, axe axes!!


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 11, 2003)

Mmmmmm...sweet, succulent axe axes


----------



## arador359 (Jan 11, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *Mmmmmm...sweet, succulent axe axes *




 

Let me do a little research and thinking. I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 11, 2003)

That's all I ask
Thanks a ton


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 11, 2003)

Wally, I've made a few minor changes to my character. I will email a new sheet to you. Hopefully we can start in the coming days and I will stop playing with my character sheet  

BTW, Darth Ecks I noticed that you have Swift Strike but only 6 points in armed combat. I think you might need to bump up your ranks to get that ability. Look forward to playing with you and hope you won't be too grumpy after all those years by yourself in a cave


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *BTW, Darth Ecks I noticed that you have Swift Strike but only 6 points in armed combat. I think you might need to bump up your ranks to get that ability. Look forward to playing with you and hope you won't be too grumpy after all those years by yourself in a cave  *




That would be my fault.  Darn, forgot a prereq!  Well, I'd recommend swapping out Swift Strike for Evasion, Darth Ecks, since Inez is right - I goofed and you don't quailfy for Swift Strike yet.

Sorry, all!


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, Inez
I think garyh was trying to buff me up so that I would let him stand behind me in a fight.  However, I think I probably will be quite grumpy and surly when removed from my wonderful cave.   
The changes that I made are as follows...removed Swift Strike, and added Edge: Weapon Mastery (Battle Axes) (this is pending what arador decides on the axe situation, as is my having a shield) and Smithcraft (Armoursmith, Weaponsmith) +1.
The new sheet is off and e-mailed.


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

I helped Darth Ecks with those replacement picks, so that atones some, doesn't it?  Right?  Right, guys?


----------



## Decado (Jan 11, 2003)

If anyone is interested, I purchased the Middle Earth map box set a few days ago. Although I am by far no Tolkien scholar and cannot vouch for there accuracy, the maps a are very well done. They were drawn by the same person who drew the maps for the movie. The only downside that I can see to the maps is that there is not one of the entire land. Other then that they are great and I am seriously considering framing mine. 

The characters look great so far, I can't wait to see them in action.

Decado


----------



## arador359 (Jan 11, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the heads up, Inez
> I think garyh was trying to buff me up so that I would let him stand behind me in a fight.  However, I think I probably will be quite grumpy and surly when removed from my wonderful cave.
> The changes that I made are as follows...removed Swift Strike, and added Edge: Weapon Mastery (Battle Axes) (this is pending what arador decides on the axe situation, as is my having a shield) and Smithcraft (Armoursmith, Weaponsmith) +1.
> The new sheet is off and e-mailed. *




Ok, here you go.  

Dwarven Great Axe:

Larger than a Battle Axe but smaller than a standard Great Axe, it is sized specifically to be a two handed axe for dwarves.

damage:  3d6     Parry: +1

Let me know what you think.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok, Based on a count I just did, I have six of eight characters - see the list below for who I don't have. I'll send individual mail to each of you whose character I have detailing what you see as you arrive at the appointed place within the next couple of days. 

Narrator: Arador
Player 1: Garyh, Dunadan Noble (perhaps towards Captain)
Player 2: ColonelHardisson, Middle Man (Dunlending) Barbarain
Player 3: Doug Justice, Noldor Elf Magician/Warrior - don't have character yet
Player 4: rangerjohn, Dunadan Warrior (towards Ranger)
Player 5: Darth Ecks, Dwarf Craftsman/Warrior
Player 6: mirthcard, (Sinda?) Elf Warrior (towards Archer) - joining the group a bit later
Player 7: daiymo, Hobbit Rogue
Player 8: Inez Hull, Middle Man (Rohirrim) Warrior (perhaps towards Knight)


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 11, 2003)

I'll post my character tonight. Sorry for the delay, but I've been grading semester exams and my eyes have been about to pop out of my head 

Doug


----------



## arador359 (Jan 11, 2003)

Doug Justice said:
			
		

> *I'll post my character tonight. Sorry for the delay, but I've been grading semester exams and my eyes have been about to pop out of my head
> 
> Doug *




No problem Doug. I'm looking forward to seeing the character.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 11, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *I'll send individual mail to each of you whose character I have detailing what you see as you arrive at the appointed place within the next couple of days. *




Woo Hoo!



> *
> Narrator: Arador
> Player 1: Garyh, Dunadan Noble (perhaps towards Captain)
> Player 2: ColonelHardisson, Middle Man (Dunlending) Barbarain
> ...




Hmm only 2 elves? Looks like we have a nice demographic sampling of ME.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks Arador...that's about what I was hoping for.
Much appreciated.  I have edited my character sheet to reflect this change.


----------



## Doug Justice (Jan 12, 2003)

*Here is my character's stats*

His history will be coming very shortly. Please look him over for any errors.



Ethendil

RACE: Elf (Noldor)

RACIAL ABILITIES: Noldorin Lore (History: Elves), The Art, Beast-skill, Comfort, Elven-form, Elven-Sense, Elven-Sleep, Farsightedness, Ghost-Scorn, Light-Footedness, Swift-Healing.

ATTRIBUTES: Bearing: 12(+3)*, Nimbleness: 10(+2)*, Perception: 10(+2), Strength: 8(+1), Vitality: 9(+1), Wits: 12(+3)

REACTIONS: Stamina: +2, Swiftness: +2, Willpower: +3, Wisdom +5*

ORDER: Magician

ORDER ABILITIES: Spellcasting(2), Spellcasting Method (Songs of Power)

ADVANCEMENTS: 2

SKILLS: Armed Combat: Blades (Longsword) +3, Acrobatics (Balance) +1, Healing (Treat Wounds) +2, Inquire (Converse) +1, Insight +2, Inspire +1, Intimidate (Power) +2,  Language: Quenya +6, Sindarin +6, Westron +6, Lore: Group (Five Wizards) +2, Group (Dunedain) +1, History (Elves) +6, History: (Beleriand) +3,  Realms (Eriador) +4, (Lindon) +4,  Observe (Spot, Sense Power) +3, Persuade (Charm) +1, Ride (Horse) +1, Survival (Forest) +1,  Weather-Sense +1

EDGES: Night-eyed, Armour of Heroes, Foresighted

FLAWS: None

SPELLS: Create Light, Healing-spell, Opening-spell, Shutting-spell, Spellbinding, Beast Speech, Beast Summoning, Animal Messenger, Display of Power.

APPEARANCE: Ethendil has the fair hair of the House of Finarfin.

BACKGROUND: 

“How do you read this riddle?” asked Ethendil. He stood gazing out the window. A cool morning fog still clung to the valley – hiding the distant trees even from his keen elven sight.

He had the gift of foresight. Of late, his visions were troubled. He saw himself standing on a hill with a great wind gusting about him. Gazing west across many leagues, he saw a small white ship struggling with the gale which tried to push it away from shore into the sea. Looking back to the east, he saw a great storm rising. In the distance beneath the clouds, a small figure approached. Still many leagues from the hill, Ethendil could discern one feature – the figure wore green mail.

Behind him Arminas stood. “Ever has thine eyes looked to the West. But here is my counsel if you would have it.”

“I would,” answered Ethendil without turning.

“Cast your eyes to the east and let your feet follow,” said Arminas. Travel to Amon Sul, which I deem to be the hill in your vision, and seek this mail clad figure."

HEALTH: 10
DEFENSE: 12
COURAGE: 3
RENOWN: 0
INITIATIVE: +2


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 12, 2003)

I slightly edited my character's bio...I basically added the last paragraph (I figured it would make more sense to have a dwarf going to weathertop for a reason and it puts it more in line with the others).


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 12, 2003)

*Hope you dont mind- a bump and character sketch thingee*

Strabo sat in his favorite chair, his feet propped on his footrest, a blanket across his body. Outside he could hear the wind blowing, lulling him  to sleep. The hobbit's body felt heavy from a fine second breakfast, and slowly, his eyes grew leaden. Little by little, Strabo felt himself floating toward that wonderful place somewhere between wakefulness and slumber.

That is until, his left hand grew slack and the book that it had been holding fell to the floor with a thud. With a snort, Strabo sat up in his chair. Sluggishly, he bent over retrieved the battered journal. He opened the book, and pulled out the yellowed, cracked vellum stuck within the book's pages.

Strabo had found the vellum some years ago in an unused barrel. It was a quite old, written in Sindarin composed of graceful rows of beautiful letters. He had dedicated the last few years trying to decipher it, in order to teach himself the language. And although he was no jumble-headed Bracegirdle from Hardbottle, he found translation to be quite difficult, and he despaired he would ever learn Sindarin well.

The letter was of no real importance, at any rate. It was ancient,to be sure, but it appeared to simply be a message from one Lord or Knight of old Arnor to another Lord or Knight requesting... men? arrows? eggs? he wasn't really sure. Yawning again, he placed the book and letter on the table next to his chair.

The hobbit closed his eyes and pulled the blanket up to his chin, thinking _"I really should get up. Much to do. Clean up the dishes, put out new linen- Aunt and Uncle coming from Archet, have to head over to Father's to help with the party, maybe pick up some things for it...and I must find a safe place to hide that pouch of silver pennies"_ Strabo yawned again. _"Ten more minutes"_ he resolved _"then I'll get going."_

Outside the wind began to pick up again, its sound seducing him, pulling him ever closer to sleep. And as he hovered around that wonderful place somewhere between slumber and wakefulness, he dreamt himself a warrior of Arthedain, clad in silver chain, with a great sword. Standing at the base of the Tower of Amon Sul, he stood with his comrades as the goblin army approached from the north in wave after wave after wave.....


----------



## arador359 (Jan 12, 2003)

Diaymo, Loved the "character sketch thingee".  

All, I am starting to send out individual summaries of what poeple see along their journey and when they get to Amon Sul. These should all be sent out by tomorrow evening. As part of the summary, I will let you know when you arrive and who, if anyone you see already there. So you need to think about your actions once you arrive.

Also, I on MSN Instant Messenger as Arador (email: arador359@hotmail.com). If anyone else is, we should share contact names.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 12, 2003)

*MSN messenger*

Well Arador obviously, Im on as ranger32202@hotmail.com, but I don't use it that often.  So it would have to be prearranged.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm under daiymo00@earthlink.net  for MSN messenger


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine is lloydneill@hotmail.com 

I usually don't sign on to messenger but I'll start doing so just to see how things go. Wally, are you planning on running the PbP in chat mode or is this just so we can get together OOC?


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not on MSN Messenger, but I am on AOL IM as DCDragons15.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'm not on MSN Messenger, but I am on AOL IM as DCDragons15. *




No problem, Gary. 

By the way are we going to post the game information here as well or do we have another thread for that? I'm about ready to start.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't use MSN messenger, but on AOL IM I am Darth Ecks.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No problem, Gary.
> 
> By the way are we going to post the game information here as well or do we have another thread for that? I'm about ready to start. *




What is typically done is that the Narrator/DM/GM will start a new thread for the In Character action after the planning is done and leave the planning thread to be the Out of Character thread.

Often, the DM will include a short code in the title for easy recognizability.  For this game, a suggested title would be "[LotR] The War in Arnor," or whatever your central theme will be.  Since we're the only LotR game, the [LotR] code would be helpful.

After you create a new thread, be sure to put a link to it from this thread, so all the players can follow it easily.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 14, 2003)

OK, so I'll get that set up and start posting stuff tomorrow. I'm running a little behind due to a sick car and a sick 7 month old. I have given 3 characters their pre game info and will get the rest of you tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm not on MSN's messenger, and I've had a few problems with AIM, so I guess I'm a bit out of luck in that regard.


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds good, Arador.  And I don't think the messaging thing is really gonna be all that important, Col.H, so don't worry.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, I may not be back tomorrow until pretty late in the evening...in other words, I may not be able to post until Wednesday.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 14, 2003)

Wally, I uhm, well .... forgot to cut-n-paste the transcript of the character intro. If you've got it can you email me.

Thanks


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 14, 2003)

*chat log*

Me too, me too...  Or at least I haven't recieved it yet.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 15, 2003)

Wally, should I reply to your e-mail via e-mail, or here?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 15, 2003)

What's the hold-up?


----------



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Sorry*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *What's the hold-up? *




Sorry, I had a couple of "real life" things crop up that have delayed my getting the 1st game post up. 

Everyone should have received mail from me by now with their pre game setup info. If you haven't, please reply to this post with a good email address in case I had the wrong one. I'll open the game thread shortly and post a link here.

Also, if you have questions or comments about the pre game stuff, please respond in email: arador359@hotmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Wally, should I reply to your e-mail via e-mail, or here? *




Via Email Please: arador359@hotmail.com


----------



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *Wally, I uhm, well .... forgot to cut-n-paste the transcript of the character intro. If you've got it can you email me.
> 
> Thanks *




It's on the way to your inbox now!


----------



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Link to the Game Thread*

Here is a link to the game thread:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37364


----------



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Link to the Game Thread*



			
				arador359 said:
			
		

> *Here is a link to the game thread:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37364 *




There should be material there later this evening (i am on Pacific time).


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Sorry*



			
				arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, I had a couple of "real life" things crop up that have delayed my getting the 1st game post up.
> 
> ...




I have not gotten Belegon's info.  Can you try gary*AT*michris.com?  Thanks!


----------



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sorry*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have not gotten Belegon's info.  Can you try gary*AT*michris.com?  Thanks! *




I'll give that a shot. 

By the way, I forgot to check with you. Did you go up the Greenway to Amon Sul or east of the Misty mountains to cross at a pass. Depending on how you went, it may affect the pre-game setup I've already written up.


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Sorry*



			
				arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll give that a shot.
> 
> By the way, I forgot to check with you. Did you go up the Greenway to Amon Sul or east of the Misty mountains to cross at a pass. Depending on how you went, it may affect the pre-game setup I've already written up. *




Through the Gap of Rohan, up through Eriador, did Belegon go.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Sorry*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Through the Gap of Rohan, up through Eriador, did Belegon go. *




The pre game is in your inbox.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 16, 2003)

OK, Here what I need everyone to do. Go to http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37364 and post for the rest of the group the actions you take upon arriving at the Camp Site. Please post in order of your arrival (see Below) so others have a chance to react to your actions if necessary. by the way, notice the time at which yuo arrive. This may be different than what I put in your individual information. The time shown here is correct. I realized I was using some incorrect data before. Let me know if this doesn't make sense.

Thanks

Order of arrival (by user name)/         time
Rangerjohn/                                       Day before 1 yule
inez hull/                                           morning of 1 yule 
darth ecks/                                        midday of 1 yule
colonelhardisson/                               afternoon of 1 yule
doug justice/                                       Morning of 2 yule
garyh/                                                 midday of 2 yule
Daiymo/                                              midday of 2 yule


----------



## Mirth (Jan 16, 2003)

"It has been too long since I have been among men and hobbit-folk," Sirandir thought to himself as he left his boat on the shore of the River Mitheithel and prepared to make his way west on the Great East Road. Looking back, he contemplated the fast flowing water he loved so dearly,  "Life truly is like a river and being among men is like traversing the rapids, their pace is so quick and their energy boundless."

Bemused, the silvan elf continued his metaphor in his mind, "It is so much different here than back home in the land of dream, which is more like a slow, meandering stream. Time passes so slowly for the galadhrim that sometimes it is hard for us to remember the speed with which it passes for mortals." Laughing to himself, Sirandir's mouth broke into a wide grin, "Of course, in comparison, my time spent in Fangorn with the Onodrim was like a pool of rainwater, undisturbed except for slight changes in the weather."

A few days later, Amon Sul finally came into view, bringing with it a flood of memories for the long-lived Sirandir - the Witch-King - young Araphor, the boy king - an extended visit at Imladris cut short so that he could ride out with Glorfindel and do bloody battle at the royal city of Fornost. "How sad to see the Tower now, a broken reminder of its former glory." 

It was then that Galadriel's request came back to him, and her vision of the figure in green mail on the Weathertop. Of course, he could not refuse her but he was somewhat reluctant to leave Lorien in these times of strife. However, her reasoning for choosing him was sound and truthfully he had been restless to travel the watery byways of Middle-earth once again as he had done so often in the past. 

Taking a long breath, Sirandir did a final check of his bow and quiver, gave a quick search of the horizon and picked up the pace as he headed toward Amon Sul and the ascent to the top.

----------------

Sirandir = sir (river) + randir (wanderer)

How Sirandir traveled to Amon Sul - 
River Celebrant (Silverlode) to Kheled-zaram (Mirrormere), up Dimrill Stair and across Redhorn Pass, down to River Sirannon to River Glanduin, through Nin-in-Eilph (Swanfleet) to River Mitheithel (Hoarwell) to the Last Bridge then across to Amon Sul on the Great East Road that crosses Eriador (Lone-lands).

_Sorry this took so long to come together, but I hope that it's enough to work with. Let me know what to do from here  _


----------



## Mirth (Jan 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 16, 2003)

Darth Ecks, there is noone in green mail at the camp site.  Valangil wear hunting leathers, while I believe the rider wears mail it is not green.  However we do wear two silver tokens.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 16, 2003)

Doh!
Thanks
I may make more mistakes like these (being my first time and all).


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 16, 2003)

No problem, you were expecting the man in green mail at the camp site and assumed I was him.  If questioned Valangil does recognize the man you describe and tell you he will be here when the company is assembled.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 17, 2003)

arador and/or garyh,

Any response on my character sketch? I'd like to get in on the action at Weathertop and I'm not too worried about the stats right now. 

Anyone?


----------



## arador359 (Jan 17, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *arador and/or garyh,
> 
> Any response on my character sketch? I'd like to get in on the action at Weathertop and I'm not too worried about the stats right now.
> 
> Anyone?  *




I actually took a stab at a character workup today during lunch. Unfortunately its on my work computer, so I will email it to you tomorrow. I will send you personal email detailing the pre game stuff you need to know later this evening.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 17, 2003)

arador359 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I actually took a stab at a character workup today during lunch. Unfortunately its on my work computer, so I will email it to you tomorrow. I will send you personal email detailing the pre game stuff you need to know later this evening. *




Sounds good. Thanks arador


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 17, 2003)

Just to let everyone know-I'll post this evening, just waiting for garyh's turn so i can show up in order. I  haven't deserted the game


----------



## Mirth (Jan 17, 2003)

*Waiting for GaryH*



			
				Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Just to let everyone know-I'll post this evening, just waiting for garyh's turn so i can show up in order. I  haven't deserted the game  *




I got my pre-game email (thanks arador) so I'm doing the same. It's like a really weird & cool version of "Waiting for Godot"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 18, 2003)

Just checking in with the other players in this game. This is my first PbP and I'm a bit concerned that I'm overdramatising with my character. I'm not normally like that in tabletop gaming, but all the time to think before you post is going to my head. 


Mirthcard and rangerjohn, I'd love to see your character sheets if you guys don't mind posting them.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 18, 2003)

Inez: I'm sure Arador has his own style, and the grognards here can give you good advice, but here's my opinion.

I've played (and sometimes Dm'd) in several PbP games on private boards. I would say just as long as you RP your character you should be fine. The best thing about PbP is that is allows you time to develop your PC and interact with others. This doesn't neccessarily mean you have to be wordy(my personal vice) or write a novel per post. In fact some situations call for a short ,concise description of your actions.

However, 'spicing' up posts with your characters behavior, mannerisms, and speech is not only good RPing, but is also beneficial to other players and the DM since it gives them something to work and play off of. Just like in RL games role playing matters.

Hope this helps.Then again, I've always had a knack for stating the obvious


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 18, 2003)

*Valangil's character sheet*

I wouldn't mind it being posted, if Wally has consalidated it.  Right now its kind of all over the place.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 18, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *Just checking in with the other players in this game. This is my first PbP and I'm a bit concerned that I'm overdramatising with my character. I'm not normally like that in tabletop gaming, but all the time to think before you post is going to my head.
> 
> 
> Mirthcard and rangerjohn, I'd love to see your character sheets if you guys don't mind posting them. *




Well this is my first pbp game as well, so I may not be the best judge.   However, I very much like the interaction so far. I tend to emphasize roleplaying in my RL games as well. Since I'm new at this, I'll let the players drive the style until I get the hang of it.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: Valangil's character sheet*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *I wouldn't mind it being posted, if Wally has consalidated it.  Right now its kind of all over the place. *




I'll pull to gether all the various components, and send them to you in mail. You can share as much as you like then.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 18, 2003)

Also, everyone feel free to give me feedback on how this is going. Since I am new at PBP, I want to know if I'm being too wordy myself or if you are not getting enough information. 

On a slightly related topic, does everyone have access to a map of Middle Earth. Part of what is coming to a discussion of routes and there would be a map available to the characters, but I can't find a good online (meaning one with enough detail) map to point you all to.


----------



## Daiymo (Jan 18, 2003)

Arador, if you have Campaign Catographer 2, theres a nice map of Middle Earth in that format on their web page, which can be edited and added on with CC2, made into .jpgs, etc. Its in the map library. Just search for middle earth. (My avatar is Mt Doom from that map).

Also you can try http://www.tolkien-archives.com/. It has many ME maps from various Ages.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 18, 2003)

*Middle Earth map*

Unfortunately, I do not have any Middle Earth materials any more.  I have had both the books and quite alot of game material in the past.  But so go the sands of time.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 18, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *Just checking in with the other players in this game. This is my first PbP and I'm a bit concerned that I'm overdramatising with my character. I'm not normally like that in tabletop gaming, but all the time to think before you post is going to my head.
> 
> 
> Mirthcard and rangerjohn, I'd love to see your character sheets if you guys don't mind posting them. *




You're doing fine on the role-playing part. As for my character sheet, I have no idea. I'm one of the ones who doesn't have a book, so I'm relying on arador or garyh to provide all the stats for me. All I've got written on my character is in the bio I posted to this thread and the IC stuff. Beyond that, it's up to one or both of them


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 19, 2003)

Since some may wonder about Lanwi's ability to speak well, I figured I'd explain why that is. I decided I'd try to emulate Tolkien's habit, which is exhibited more often in the appendices, Unfinished Tales, and the Silmarillion than in LotR, of having characters speak in a "heroic" or "epic" manner, even the ones that are supposedly not so brilliant. Boromir is good example of this, in some respects, since he is often thought to be less than concerned with "book learnin'" than with fighting. If I recall correctly, we actually get some dialogue from the Dead Men of Dunharrow, the style of which I try to use for Lanwi. Where that dialogue is, I don't recall offhand. I'll try to find it. Additionally, the style of speech Lanwi uses is a bit stiff and formal, which reflects that Westron is not his first language. If he has need to speak in his native tongue, he'll be more casual in his speech, to reflect his greater comfort with that language.

Also, Tolkien seems to have three distinct "modes" of speech for characters in LotR: the "heroic" mode I already discussed, the more casual mode used by the Hobbits and the Men who live near them, and the harsher, more "gutteral" mode used by orcs.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 19, 2003)

Col H, any comments I have made regarding Lanwi appearing 'different' are IC only. I really like your posts and the way Lanwi speaks.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh, I know. I didn't take it in a bad way. It was just something I actually thought about, so I figured I'd explain it. By the way, the only dialogue I found of the Deadmen of Dunharrow is one line, a reply to Aragorn who asks why they have come: "To fulfill our oath and have peace." I thought there was more, but there isn't. That's interesting, because it means the Deadmen were a strong presence, at least to me.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Sorry for the delay*

Hi all,

Sorry for the delay, I had a house full of sick people over the weekend (7 month daugther and my wife) and I didn't have time to get back to the game. I'll get caught up today and tomorrow.

Sorry again.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 22, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're doing fine on the role-playing part. As for my character sheet, I have no idea. I'm one of the ones who doesn't have a book, so I'm relying on arador or garyh to provide all the stats for me. All I've got written on my character is in the bio I posted to this thread and the IC stuff. Beyond that, it's up to one or both of them  *




I have a character workup done for you - just have to send it to you. 

By the way, would anyone find it useful to see Arador's character sheet? He is a pretty well rounded high advancement character.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 22, 2003)

*Arador's character sheet*

Yes I would like to see this.  It would help to see what can be purchased with advancements.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 25, 2003)

Mirthcard,

I sent a character draft to you in email. Let me know what you think.


----------



## arador359 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Arador's character sheet*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Yes I would like to see this.  It would help to see what can be purchased with advancements. *




Here you go:

Name: Arador, Son of Menendil
Race: Man
Subrace: Dunedain
Racial Package: Dunedain of the North
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 205 LBs
EYES: Grey
Hair: Black 
Handedness: Left
Gender: Male
Order: Warrior
Order Package: Scout
Order: Noble
Elite Order: Ranger
Advancements: 36

Bearing: 10 + 1= 11* (2)
Nimbleness: 12 (3)
Perception: 10* (2)
Strength: 10 (2)
Vitality: 10 (2)
Wits: 11 + 1= 12 (3)

Stamina: 4
Swiftness: 13*
Willpower: 6
Wisdom: 4

Initiative: 16
Dodge: 16
Defense: 13
Courage: 6
Health: 14
Renown: 10 (in the north among the Rangers and elves, 4 elsewhere)

Warrior Order Ability: Evasion, Swift Strike
Noble Order Ability: Noble Mien
Ranger Order Ability:  Cross order skill (siegecraft), Hard March 1, Protector 1, Walk without a trace 1, Wilderness Lore

Edges: Dodge, Wary, Woodcrafty 2, Rank 1, Elf-friend, and Fellhanded (Servants of Sauron), Rank 1, Command 1, Honour’s Insight 1, Strong Willed, Valour, Wise

Flaws: Code of Honour, Duty, Enemy 3

Skills: Armed Combat - 11 (Sword:Longsword), Armed Combat – 2 (Blades: Long Knife) Climb - 5, Craft (woodcarving) 1, Debate – 1, Healing - 3 (Herbal Remedies), Insight – 1, Inspire – 4, Intimidate – 7 (Majesty), Jump - 4, Languages: Westron - 9, Sindarin - 7, Black Speech - 5, Quenya - 3,  Adunaic – 6; Lore: Realm/Arnor - 6, Race/Dunedain - 5, Race/ Elves – 4; Observe -10 (Spot), Persuade – 3, Ranged Combat – 6 (Bow: long bow), Ride -4 (Horse), Run – 4, Siegecraft – 5 (unit leadership) Stealth - 11 (Sneak, Hide), Survival - 11 (Forests, Mountains), Swim – 3, Track -12 (orcs, trolls, men)

He carrys _Torogrist_, a named blade that gives a +2 bonus (_+3 vs. trolls_) to hit and damage.


----------



## arador359 (Feb 8, 2003)

*Hi Folks,

Sorry for the delay. I had to go out of town on business unexpectedly. I just got back so I will get things caught up and moving again tomorrow.*


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 8, 2003)

Cool! I'm glad everything is OK.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 14, 2003)

I was just wondering about the status of the game.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *I was just wondering about the status of the game. *




Funny timing. I just bumped the IC thread and was coming over here to bump the OOC thread too. I hope arador's okay. I liked the way the game was going. I hope it's not dead.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's hoping that none of the players lose interest while Wallys away as this game is shaping up to be a good one.


----------



## garyh (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm still here, of course.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 15, 2003)

Ditto


----------



## Darth Ecks (Feb 16, 2003)

Me too


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 18, 2003)

Valangil here, has anyone tried contacting Wally to get a headsup?


----------



## Doug Justice (Feb 20, 2003)

what's the status of the game?


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems like eveyone's still keen, but no sign of our illustrious GM.  

I've just sent Wally an email, so hopefully some news will come to hand one way or another.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, if Wally doesn't reply or decides that the game is too much for him to handle ... Colonel H, would you be willing to run a MEd20 game?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know if I'd have the time for it at the time, but we'll see. I e-mailed Wally also.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 27, 2003)

IH or CH,

Anybody hear back from Wally yet?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 27, 2003)

That's weird; I know I posted a reply to this thread this morning. No, I haven't heard back from Wally yet.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 1, 2003)

No reply to my email either  hopefully he's OK and the delay is work related like he posted earlier.

I really hope this game doesn't go down, I was really enjoying it, especially the interaction between Eidar and Lanwi.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 1, 2003)

Given that two people have emailed him with no reply and the game has been stalled for so long, I would put my money on the fact that the game is dead. Didn't garyh originally recruit him from Decipher's boards or something. Wonder if he's still posting over there? Any way to check garyh?

Having said that, I'd still be interested in playing this game or another LOTR PbP. Unfortunately, I don't remember enough about the books to run one and I've promised myself that I'm not going to re-read them until after the 3rd movie comes out. Anyone else want to take over the DM reins? We could switch over to MEd20 since ColH has put so much excellent work into it.

I'm still game,

Jay


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

I only posted once on the Decipher site, and that was to recruit for here.  I don't know if Wally's still over there, and their boards are much less friendly to find out.

I still want to play.  I don't have the time to DM, but I'll continue Belegon with anyone who wants to DM.


----------

